# Muuta joukkoliikenteestä > Muuta joukkoliikenteestä >  Helsinki, Espoo ja Vantaa - uusi joukkoliikenneorganisaatio haussa

## vristo

Olikohan tästä jo olemassa ketjua? Yritin katsoa, mutta en löytänyt, joten aloitetaan nyt; tämä kun tulee olemaan tulevan syksyn ja talven "kuuma peruna" kaupunkien päättävissä elimissä.

Ensin ihan uutisia Hesarista parin päivan takaa:
Seudun joukkoliikenteen yhdistäminen kangertelee
Helsinki haluaa, että uusi yhtiö omistaisi kaluston, varikot ja asemat

Kommentteja?

----------


## kuukanko

Minusta vähän vaikuttaa siltä, että kynnysrahojen vaatiminen on vain Helsingin keino varmistaa yhden tilaajan mallin kaatuminen. Jos aitoa halua HKL:n ja YTV:n yhdistämiseen olisi, voitaisiin yhden tilaajan malli varmasti aluksi aloittaa ilman infraa.

----------


## Jussi

> Minusta vähän vaikuttaa siltä, että kynnysrahojen vaatiminen on vain Helsingin keino varmistaa yhden tilaajan mallin kaatuminen. Jos aitoa halua HKL:n ja YTV:n yhdistämiseen olisi, voitaisiin yhden tilaajan malli varmasti aluksi aloittaa ilman infraa.


Niinpä. Voisihan YTV tilata (ja kilpailuttaa) myös Helsingin sisäisen liikenteen, jos niin halutaan. Metro, ratikat ja Suomenlinnan lautta ei kyllä oikein sovi kilpailutettavaksi, ellei kilpailutuksen järjestäjä omista kalustoa. Toisaalta samanlaista ylihinnoittelua tuskin tulisi kuin lähijunissa, koska Helsingin kaupunki olisi sekä maksaja (muiden kuntien kanssa) että liikennöitsijä (HKL:n kautta).

----------


## Aleksi.K

Sehän olisi hyvä, jos YTV hoitaisi kaikkien kaupunkien kilpailutuksen. Yksi mikä voisi tulla kyseeseen, on Ytv:n ja Hkl:llän orginanisaatioiden yhdistäminen, jolloin Hkl ei kaatuisi. Silloin tämä organisaatio hoitaisi niin bussien kilpailutuksen, suomenlinnalautat, metrot ja ratikat. Yksi mikä myös voisi tulla kyseeseen, on se että Hkl:llästä tulisi bussipuoli Ytv:lle, Ytv:n tytäryhtiöksi tulisi sitten se, joka hoitaisi Suomenlinnanlautan, metrot ja ratikat.

----------


## Resiina

Pääkaupunkiseudun joukkoliikenne selvitys on valmistunut ja siitä löytyy lisää täältä http://www.vantaa.fi/i_uutinen.asp?path=1;129;60728



> *Pääkaupunkiseudun joukkoliikenteestä selvitys valmis* 
> Pääkaupunkiseudun joukkoliikenteen järjestämistä selvittäneen virkamiestyöryhmän mietintö on valmistunut. Työryhmän toimeksiannossa asetetun tavoitteen mukaan joukkoliikenne järjestetään seudullisesti toimivaksi ja taloudellisesti tehokkaaksi kokonaisuudeksi, joka käsittää seutuliikenteen sekä kaupunkien sisäisen liikenteen kattaen kaikki liikennöintimuodot. 
> 
> Työryhmä ei päässyt yksimielisyyteen joukkoliikenteen seudullisesta organisointimallista. 
> 
> Helsingin kannan mukaan seudulle tulisi luoda kokonaisvaltainen joukkoliikennetoimija, joka suunnittelisi ja tilaisi liikenteen ja huolehtisi sekä tiedotuksesta että markkinoinnista. Samalla se hoitaisi myös raitiovaunu- ja metroliikenteen omana tuotantona ja omistaisi joukkoliikenteen infran eli radat, asemat ja varikot. Tämä malli toteutettaisiin kuntien yhdessä omistamana yhtiönä. 
> 
> Espoo, Vantaa ja Kauniainen kannattivat YTV:n pohjalle rakentuvaa organisaatiota, joka vastaisi palvelutuotannon järjestämisestä eli liikenteen suunnittelusta ja tilaamisesta sekä tiedotuksesta ja markkinoinnista. Joukkoliikenneinfra jäisi tässä mallissa kuntien tai kuntien omistamien yhtiöiden omistukseen. 
> 
> Työryhmän mietintö etenee seuraavaksi kaupunginjohtajien kokouksen ja edelleen pääkaupunkiseudun koordinaatioryhmän ja pääkaupunkiseudun neuvottelukunnan käsiteltäväksi.

----------


## Antero Alku

Minusta tämä eripura on kaatunut omituiseen asiaan. Helsinki omistaa alueellaan olevan raitiotie- ja metroradan, minkä perusteella se on suurin joukkoliikenteen omistaja ja siten sen pitäisi saada määräysvalta joukkoliikenteeseen myös naapurikunnissa.

Tehdäänpä pieni ajatusleikki. Entä jos samaa asiaa pohdittaisiin jossain muualla, jossa ei ole raiteita. Tai jos Helsinki olisi lopettanut monen "fiksun" kaupungin tapaan raitiotiensä ja metroa operoisikin VR Oy (kuten se operoi Vantaalle rakennettua Smith-Polvisen metrosuunnitelman pohjoista rataa). Mitä Helsinki silloin sanoisi? Sanoisiko se, näin: Meidän kaupungissa on XX kilometriä bussikaistoja ja YYY kappaletta bussipysäkkejä. Se on enemmän kuin teillä naapureilla, joten meidän kuuluu saada päättää teidänkin joukkoliikenteestänne.

Tässä on nyt pantu puurot ja vellit pahasti sekaisin. Anteeksi vain kollegat Helsingin joukkoliikennehallinnossa  jos tätä luette.

Operointi ja väylät ovat eri asia. Ja sitten vielä kaavoitus, jonka yhteydessä joukkoliikenteestä oikeasti päätetään. Eli mennäänpä järjestyksessä.

Kaavoitus on laissa annettu kunnan monopoliksi. Tästä seuraa ja on seurannut erinäisiä ongelmia seudun eri kuntien kesken. Mutta niitä ongelmia ei ratkaista joukkoliikenteen hallinnon järjestämisellä. Koska joukkoliikenneviranomaisten tehtävä ei ole kaavoittaa.

Joukkoliikenneviranomaisten tehtävä on hoitaa se joukkoliikenne, jonka seudun kaavoitus tekee mahdolliseksi ja tarvitsee. Viranomaiset kyllä ovat tervetulleet osallistumaan kaavoitukseen, mutta ei sanelemaan.

Kadut ovat olleet kuntien itsensä asia. Raitiotie- tai metrorata on vastaava asia: väylä jolla voi kulkea tietynlaiset ajoneuvot. Jos kunta haluaa, että sen alueella voi kulkea ratikka tai metro bussien lisäksi, niin se tekee sitten rataa sitä varten. Ja maksaa siitä kuten se maksaa kadustakin.

Radalla ajaminen on sama asia kuin bussilla kadulla ajaminen. Se, että käytännössä ei Hesan raitioteillä tai metroradalla ole ajellut kukaan muu kuin kaupunki itse, on aikansa ilmiö, mutta muuttuva. VR Oy on ajellut kunnasta toiseen valtion radalla. Nyt kun puuhataan metroa Espooseen, metroradalla ajamisen itsestäänselvyyteen on tehtävä joka tapauksessa muutos. Espoo itse päättää ja maksaa (valtion tukea anellen) oman alueensa radasta. Helsinki yrittää määräillä siinä, mutta miksi sen pitäisi saada määrätä Espoon asiasta. Eihän sillä ole oikeutta määrätä muustakaan kaavoitukseen liittyvästä Espoon alueella.

Helsingin omistama raitioliikenneyhtiö on ennenkin ajanut kaupungin rajojen ulkopuolelle. Periaatteessa tilanne on ollut aivan sama kuin nykyään YTV:n ostaesa HelBiltä bussiliikennettä Espoon ja Vantaan puolelle. HelB myy palveluitaan myös omistajalle itselleen, Helsingin kaupungille, joka siis sallii HelBin ajaa kaupungin bussiraiteilla.

Eli radat ja rataomaisuus liittyvät kaupungin rajoihin, ei niillä osteta valtaa toisen kaupungin asioihin. Ei Helsingillä ole valtaa naapureidensa kaavoitukseenkaan sillä perusteella, että Helsinki omistaa arvokkaamman maaomaisuuden kuin naapurikaupungit.

Seudun joukkoliikennehallinnon tehtävä on hoitaa seudun joukkoliikennettä. Sitä tuottavat operattorit, jotka voivat olla yksityisiä tai kunnallisia. Kunnat päättävät itse oman alueensa kaavoituksesta ja siinä yhteydessä liikenneväylistä, myös joukkoliikenneväylistä niin busseille kuin raidekulkuneuvoillekin.

Mutta tämä joukkoliikennehallinto kantaa taloudellista vastuuta, joten sen intressi on opastaa osakaskuntiaan kaavoittamaan siten, että joukkoliikenne voidaan hoitaa tehokkaasti, houkuttelevasti ja edullisesti. Jos joku kunta mieluummin kaavoittaa huonoa joukkoliikennekaupunkia, niin se sitten maksaa siitä myös ollessaan vastuussa oman alueensa joukkoliikenteen kuluista. Sitä kautta tämä ohjaus toimii.

Hesan vaatimusten mukaan taitaisi muuten käydä niin, että valtiohan se olisi pian määräävä joukkoliikenteen peluri. YTV-kuntien alueella oleva paikallisliikenteen rataverkko ei ole arvoltaan ihan mitätön. Vaan sopiikos kunnalliseen itsehallintoon, että valtio tulee siihen mukaan?

Antero

----------


## teme

> Minusta tämä eripura on kaatunut omituiseen asiaan. Helsinki omistaa alueellaan olevan raitiotie- ja metroradan, minkä perusteella se on suurin joukkoliikenteen omistaja ja siten sen pitäisi saada määräysvalta joukkoliikenteeseen myös naapurikunnissa.


Minusta tuo on omituinen tulkinta. Kyllä, Helsinki haluaa määräysvallan missä tahansa yksikössä joka koordinoi joukkoliikennettä alueella. Rahoituksellisesti Helsinki maksaa yli 60%. Helsingissä on myös enemmän joukkoliikenteen käyttäjiä, ja myös asukkaita kuin Espoossa, Vantaalla ja Kauniaisissa yhteensä. Eli sekä taloudelllisesti että edustuksellisesti valtaenemmistö kuuluu Helsinkille. Taas esimerkiksi Vantaan näkökulmasta Helsingin sanelu ei ole toivottavaa, semminkin kun liikenneyhtiöllä olisi tosiasiallista kaavoitusvaltaa.

Kaikkien kaupunkien edustajat toimivat täysin oikein ajaessaan edustamansa kaupungin intressejä. Ja kun tässä tapauksessa intressejä ei voi yhteen sovittaa, niin tästä pääsee aidosti ulos vain muuttamalla intressejä. Eli joko (a) tehdään yhteisoperaattorista suoraan neljälle kaupunginhallinnolla vastuullinen niiden alueella (toivoton sotku), tai (b) otetaan asiat pois kaupunkien päätösvallasta ja valitaan YTV-valtuusto suorilla vaaleilla (työnjako-ongelmat esimerkiksi kaavoituksessa, rahoitus?), tai (c) laitetaan kolme kaupunkia yhteen (ei käy Espoolle).

Tod. näk. kuitenkin sorvataan joku kelvoton kompromissi joka ei ratkaise mitään muuta kuin tarpeen saada lehdistötiedoite ulos. Ja tätä jatkuu niin kauan kunnes valtio puuttuu asiaan.

Mutta se raideinfra on luku sinänsä.  Minusta on käsimätön ajatus, että operointikustannukset jaetaan kaikkien kaupunkien kesken, mutta pääomakustannuksia ei. Sillä käytännössä se että Helsinki antaisi metron ilmaiseksi YTV:lle tarkoittaa nimenomaan tätä. Jos näin, niin miksi esimerkiksi Espoo jatkossa rakentaisi rataa? Hyödyt valuvat YTV:lle pienempinä kustannuksina, kaupungilla jää lasku radasta.

----------


## Antero Alku

> Minusta tuo on omituinen tulkinta. Kyllä, Helsinki haluaa määräysvallan missä tahansa yksikössä joka koordinoi joukkoliikennettä alueella.


Tässä on edelleen sekaisin operointi, joukkoliikennepalveluiden suunnittelu ja infra.

Helsinki haluaa, että seudun joukkoliikennettä hoidettaisiin samalla tavalla kuin raitio- ja metroliikennettä ja myös Helsingin sisäistä bussiliikennettä ennen kuin bussiliikenne kilpailutettiin. Se on mahdollista silloin, kun kaikki on kunnallista liikennelaitosta, ja kunta omistaa kaiken.

Mutta tämä kuvio ei voi toimia silloin, kun mennään kunnan rajojen yli. Kunnan rajojen yli menevä joukkoliikenne on Suomessa hoidettu iät ja ajat siten, että kunnat eivät omista joukkoliikennettä eivätkä ratoja. Radat ovat olleet valtion, samoin tiet. Niitä on käyttänyt kunnista riippumaton valtion omistama rautatieliikelaitos ja nykyään yhtiö sekä joukko yksityisiä linja-autoyrityksiä.

Kun joukkoliikenne on hoidettava usean kunnan alueella, kunnallisen liikennelaitoksen malli ei ole mahdollinen. Ja kun näin on, Helsingin mallilla päädytään ja on päädytty umpikujaan. Muille kunnille ei ole mitään mieltä maksaa Helsingin alueella olevista rakenteista - eikä Helsinkikään ole koskaan aikonut maksaa mitään naapureidensa rakenteista, joten miksi pitäisi olla toisin päin? Toisaalta ei ole mahdollista, että Helsinki saisi yksinkertaisen päätösvallan naapureidensa asioihin. Se on jopa kunnallislain vastaista.

YTV:n joukkoliikenne on toiminut niin, että kuntien maksuosuudet perustuvat kunkin kunnan asukkaiden joukkoliikenteen käyttöön. Kunnat ovat maksaneet bussien ja junien liikennöinnistä, mutta eivät toistensa alueilla olevista kaduista ja pysäkeistä. Jokainen kunta on hoitanut oman alueensa itse. Eikä naapurikunta ole puuttunut siihen, minne on pysäkkejä rakennettu.




> Mutta se raideinfra on luku sinänsä.  Minusta on käsimätön ajatus, että operointikustannukset jaetaan kaikkien kaupunkien kesken, mutta pääomakustannuksia ei. Sillä käytännössä se että Helsinki antaisi metron ilmaiseksi YTV:lle tarkoittaa nimenomaan tätä. Jos näin, niin miksi esimerkiksi Espoo jatkossa rakentaisi rataa? Hyödyt valuvat YTV:lle pienempinä kustannuksina, kaupungilla jää lasku radasta.


Ei Helsingin tarvitse antaa metroa kenellekään, vaan metrorata Helsingin alueella pysyy Helsingissä, ja Helsinki maksaa sen kaikki kulut. Aivan kuten katujen ja bussipysäkkien kanssa. Tai sähkö- ja vesijohtoverkon, joihin se voi ostaa sähköä vaikka Oulusta ja vettä Päijänteestä.

Helsinki ja jokainen muukin kunta saa rakentaa metroa niin paljon kuin kunnan kassa sietää. Niinhän odotetaan Espoonkin tekevän länsimetron kanssa. Jokainen kunta vastaa omalla alueellaan olevista radoista, koska se myös hyötyy niistä itse. Myös silloin, kun joku tulee töihin naapurikunnasta. Silloin se hyöty on siitä, että kunnassa on työpaikka.

Mutta jotta junat, ratikat ja bussit kulkisivat kuntarajojen yli, on liikennöinti suunniteltava ja tilattava yhdessä niin, että matkustajalle se on yksi ja yhtenäinen järjestelmä. Tämä on ollut YTV-HKL-neuvottelujen tavoite, ei Helsingin alueella olevan metron tai raitioteiden myynti naapureille.

Antero

----------


## teme

Kun ei saa nukuttua, niin potkitaan nyt tätä. Asia on vähintäänkin monimutkainen, enkä väitäkään ymmärtäväni kaikkea.



> Helsinki haluaa, että seudun joukkoliikennettä hoidettaisiin samalla tavalla kuin raitio- ja metroliikennettä ja myös Helsingin sisäistä bussiliikennettä ennen kuin bussiliikenne kilpailutettiin. Se on mahdollista silloin, kun kaikki on kunnallista liikennelaitosta, ja kunta omistaa kaiken.


Yhteinen yhtiö oli myös se vaihtoehto jossa ulkopuolinen konsultti näki jotain hyötyjä. Minusta tässä on päätöksenteon kannalta hyvää se että joukkoliikenteellä on yksi selkeä hinta, eikä niin että investoinnit infraan ja liikennöinti ovat eri kustannuksia.

Kysytään näin päin, mitä on YTV-mallin lisäarvo joukkoliikenteen kannalta? Se että se on kunnallispoliittisesti korrekti?




> Mutta tämä kuvio ei voi toimia silloin, kun mennään kunnan rajojen yli. Kunnan rajojen yli menevä joukkoliikenne on Suomessa hoidettu iät ja ajat siten, että kunnat eivät omista joukkoliikennettä eivätkä ratoja. Radat ovat olleet valtion, samoin tiet. Niitä on käyttänyt kunnista riippumaton valtion omistama rautatieliikelaitos ja nykyään yhtiö sekä joukko yksityisiä linja-autoyrityksiä.


En tiedä miten RHK:n laskutus menee, mutta jos hypoteettinen Metro RHK (MHK) laskuttaa liikennöitsijältä ratamaksua, niin se voi muodostua kahdella tavalla. Joko se on hoitokustannukset + pääomakulut, joka on joko todelliset lainamenot tai laskennallinen omaisuuden tuotto. Käytännössä tämä tarkoittaa, että Helsinki laskuttaa aiempia investointeja muilta kaupungeilta. Esimerkiksi jos Espoo ja Helsinki maksavat metron liikennöitsijälle, suuri osa rahasta menee MHK:lle, jonka omistaa Helsinki vastaavalla osuudella kuin Helsingin alueella olevan metroinfran arvo. 

Tai sitten laskutusperuste voi olla hoitokulut, tämän ongelmasta alla:



> Helsinki ja jokainen muukin kunta saa rakentaa metroa niin paljon kuin kunnan kassa sietää. Niinhän odotetaan Espoonkin tekevän länsimetron kanssa. Jokainen kunta vastaa omalla alueellaan olevista radoista, koska se myös hyötyy niistä itse.


Keskeinen hyöty metrosta on että se laskee liikennöintikustannuksia, se on kiinteä investointi joka saadaan ainakin osittain takaisin säästöinä vuosittaisissa kuluissa. Jos tämä hyöty ei materialisoidu yhteisliikenteestä johtuen kaupungille, niin kaupunki ei rakenna rataa.

Eli ei voi olla niin, että liikennöintikustannusten ja lipputulojen erotus subventoidaan yhteisesti asukkaiden matkojen mukaisella osuudella, mutta liikennöintikustannuksia tietyllä välillä laskeva investointi on joka kaupungin oma asia. Paitsi jos haluaa, että investointeja ei tehdä.

----------


## Antero Alku

> Yhteinen yhtiö oli myös se vaihtoehto jossa ulkopuolinen konsultti näki jotain hyötyjä.


En ole ehtinyt lukea työryhmän raportteja, mutta kysymys on siitä, mikä on yhteinen yhtiö. YTV:llä on jo yksi yhteinen yhtiö, Junakalusto Oy. Se hallitsee junakalustoa. Yhteinen yhtiö voi hoitaa koko revohkaa tai vain osaa siitä.

Kuten LVM totesi, toimivaltainen joukkoliikenneviranomainen (jota laki edellyttää) ei voi olla yhtiö. Yhtiö voi tuottaa liikenteeseen liittyviä palveluita, mutta ei hoitaa viranomaistehtäviä.




> Kysytään näin päin, mitä on YTV-mallin lisäarvo joukkoliikenteen kannalta? Se että se on kunnallispoliittisesti korrekti?


YTV:n lisäarvo on se, että se on viranomainen, joka on vastuussa osittain lakiin perustuvien velvoitteiden ja kansalaisten oikeuksien toteutumisesta. Velvoitteita on joukkoliikenteen järjestäminen ja oikeuksia on oikeus voida liikkua omistamatta autoa. Kunnallispolitiikka liittyy YTV:n toimintaan sitä kautta, että ylin päätöksenteko ja viranomaisten toiminnan ohjaus tapahtuu poliittisesti valitun luottamuselimen eli seutuvaltuuston toimesta.




> En tiedä miten RHK:n laskutus menee, mutta jos hypoteettinen Metro RHK (MHK) laskuttaa liikennöitsijältä ratamaksua...


Niin se menee. Rautatien käyttäjä maksaa ratamaksua vastineena rautatien käytöstä. Ratamaksu on tariffiluontoinen maksu, joka on määrätty tarkoituksenmukaisuusperiaatteella, ja se ei riipu rataverkon ylläpidon tai rakentamisen kustannuksista. Siten tällä hetkellä ratamaksu on noin 15 % rataverkon kuluista, minkä on laskettu vastaavan ammattiliikenteen suorittamaa osuutta tieverkon ylläpidolle aiheuttamistaan kustannuksista. Siis tariffi on asetettu sen perusteella, että rautatie- ja tieliikennettä kohdeltaisiin väylän käytön suhteen yhtenevästi.




> Keskeinen hyöty metrosta on että se laskee liikennöintikustannuksia, se on kiinteä investointi joka saadaan ainakin osittain takaisin säästöinä vuosittaisissa kuluissa. Jos tämä hyöty ei materialisoidu yhteisliikenteestä johtuen kaupungille, niin kaupunki ei rakenna rataa.
> 
> Eli ei voi olla niin, että liikennöintikustannusten ja lipputulojen erotus subventoidaan yhteisesti asukkaiden matkojen mukaisella osuudella, mutta liikennöintikustannuksia tietyllä välillä laskeva investointi on joka kaupungin oma asia. Paitsi jos haluaa, että investointeja ei tehdä.


Aivan, tämä on olennainen kysymys, joka tulee ratkaista ja tavalla, joka ohjaa kokonaisuuden kannalta tarkoituksenmukaisimpaan ratkaisuun.

Mutta nytkään tämä tarkoituksenmukaisuusperiaate ei toteudu. Keskeinen ongelma bussi- ja raideliikenteen kustannusten vertailussa on siinä, että H:gin kaupungin kirjanpidossa bussiliikenteen väyläkulut maksetaan muun katuverkon kustannusten yhteydessä mutta radoista maksavat HKL:n yksiköt.

Turun raitioliikenteen lakkautus oli oiva esimerkki siitä, mihin tämä johti. Raitioliikenne laskettiin kalliiksi, koska liikennelaitoksen kassasta olisi pitänyt maksaa rataverkon uusimista ja laajentamista. Kun raitioliikenne lopetettiin, kaikki entiset raitioliikenteen kadut oli rakennettava uudelleen jotta niillä voitiin ajaa ratikoiden sijasta bussilla. Sitä ei oltu lainkaan laskettu päätöksenteon pohjaksi, ja touhu maksoi enemmän kuin kiskojen uusinta. Ja sen päälle bussien liikennöinnistä maksettiin pysyvästi enemmän kuin raitioliikenteestä. Mutta liikennelaitos ei maksanut katuremonttia, ja bussien aiheuttama liikennöintikulujen kasvu oli vähemmän kuin rataremontti. Liikennelaitoksen kassan kannalta hyvä ratkaisu, mutta kaupungin kassalle huono.

Mutta ei se niin vaikeata ole, jos noudatetaan samaa periaatetta kuin rautateiden kanssa. Eli liikennöinti ja väylänpito ovat erikseen, ja liikennöitsijä maksaa väylän käytöstä. Väylän käytön veloitus asetetaan niin, että jos kokonaisuuden kannalta raideliikenne on edullisempaa kuin tieliikenne, maksuperusteen tulee ohjata sekä kunnan että liikennöitsijän toimintaa tähän suuntaan. Kysymys on silloin väylän käytön hinnoittelusta.

Voin tähän luonnostella sen, miten tämä menee.

Ensinnä on kuntien kaavoitussuunnittelu, joka päättää, millä konstilla missäkin liikenne hoituu. Esim. siten, että Vantaalla halutaan Kivistöön juna, Hesassa Laajasaloon ratikka ja Espoossa Kivenlahteen metro.

Sitten on YTV, jonka tehtävä on suunnitella kaupunkien liikenneverkossa toimiva joukkoliikenne. Eli siellä suunnitellaan linjat ja aikataulut. Ja YTV sitten tilaa liikennöitsijöiltä liikennepalvelut (bussi-, raitiotie-, metro- ja junaliikenteen) suunnittelemaansa linjastoon. YTV kerää lipputulot, maksaa liikennepalvelut ja organsioi kunnilta saatavan rahoituksen, jos lipputulot eivät kata kuluja. Tämä tapahtuu kustannustenjakosopimuksella kuten nykyäänkin.

Liikennöitsijät ovat yksityisiä tai kunnallisia yrityksiä, joilla on oikeus operoida verkoilla eli sekä teillä että radoilla sekä oikeus myydä palveluitaan tarjouskilpailun perusteella. Liikennöitsijät voivat omistaa kalustonsa itse tai he käyttävät vuokrattua tai muuta tilaajan osoittamaa kalustoa. Junaliikenteen osalta tilaaja osoittaa hallinnassaan olevan Junakalusto Oy:n kaluston. Mutta esim. Arriva Suomi Oy voi tarjoutua operoimaan metrojunia, jotka omistaa ehkä Helsingin kaupunki. Liikennöitisjät maksavat käyttämästään verkosta verkkojen omistajille. Junaliikenteestä RHK:lle, metroliikenteestä esim. Helsingin kaupungille ja Länsimetro Oy:lle (joka ehkä omistaa metroradan Ruoholahti-Iso Omena), raitioteistä ehkä tulevaisuudessa Helsingille, Espoolle ja Vantaalle ja bussipysäkkien, -kaistojen ja -asemien käytöstä niille kaupungeille, joiden alueella moiset sijaitsevat. Lisäksi liikennöitsijät tietenkin maksavat mm. energiasta, oli se sitten öljyä tai sähköä.

Väylien omistusta tulikin jo kuvatuksi edellä. Väylien omistus voidaan organisoida kuntien omistamiin yhtiöihin tai kunnat omistavat radat suoraan kuten kadutkin. Sen sijaan maksuperustetta ei vielä selvitetty.

Maksuperusteen lähtökohdan tulee olla tarkoituksenmukaiseen ratkaisuun ohjaava. Kallis investointi tuottaa enemmän säästöjä liikennöitsijälle, joten väylän käyttömaksun tulee perustua väylän hintaan, jotta liikennöitsijä ei vain vaadi, että pitää tehdä kallista väylää, koska se on liikennöitsijälle edullista, kun liikennöitsijä ei siitä maksa. Väylämaksu voi sisältää kiinteän ja muuttuvan osan. Kiinteä osa kattaa väylän investointikulut ja muuttuva osa käytöstä aiheutuvat kulut. Jos bussikaistat ja pysäkit annetaan korvauksetta kuten nykyään, vastaava osuus tulee vähentää raideväylien käyttömaksusta kuntien itsensä vastattavaksi. Miten? Esimerkiksi kapasiteetin mukaan. Jos metrorata ja -asema vastaavat vaikka kahta bussikaistaa kahden auton pysäkkeineen, metroradan käyttömaksusta vähennetään kahden bussikaistan ja sen pysäkkien osuus. Tällä tavoin väylämaksu vastaa väylän kustannusta ja liikennöitisjä maksaa saavutettavasta hyödystä.

Kaluston omistavat bussiliikennöitsijät yleensä itse, mutta esim. sellaisessa tapauksessa kuin Jokeri/550, jossa bussilinjallakin on erikoiskalusto, kaluston omistus voi olla erillinen. Jos tilaaja omistaa kaluston kuten Junakalusto Oy:n tapauksessa, liikennöitsijä ei maksa kalustosta vuokraa. Jos kaluston omistaa joku muu kuin tilaaja, liikennöitsijä maksaa kalustosta vuokran. Raideliikenteen kalusto on pitkäikäistä. Kun liikennöintisopimukset ovat paljon lyhyempiä, raideliikenteen kaluston erillinen omistus ja vuokraus on liikennöitisjälle kohtuullinen ratkaisu.

Tällä järjestelyllä tilaaja maksaa joukkoliikenteen kulut liikennöinnistä ja väylistä, ja kustannusten jako tapahtuu oikeudenmukaisesti joukkoliikenteen käyttäjille. Kun väyläinvestoinnit - sekä bussikaistoihin ja -etuisuuksiin kuin raiteisiinkin - alentavat joukkoliikenteen kokonaiskustannuksia, hyöty välittyy joukkoliikenteen käyttäjille, mutta ei ilmaiseksi, vaan he maksavat tästä hyödystä, mutta alentuvina lipunhintoina. Tilaaja eli YTV näkee, mikä on edullista ja mikä kallista joukkoliikennettä. Koska YTV:stä vastaavat kunnat, ne itse näkevät myös, mikä on paras tapa joukkoliikenteen järjestämiseksi.

Miten sitten kuntien kesken? Oletetaan, että kunta A järjestää joukkoliikenteen kalliilla tavalla. Sen kunnan asukkaat käyttävät silloin kallista joukkoliikennettä. Kustannusjakosopimus johtaa siihen, että A joutuu maksamaan subventiota kuntalaistensa joukkoliikenteestä, kun lipunhinta ei kata kallista joukkoliikennettä. B-kunta investoi raitioteihin, jotka tuottavat ylijäämää. Se vähentää B:n subventio-osuutta, eli hyöty tulee kunnalle. Jokainen kunta saa päättää mitä alueelleen tekee, mutta vastaa sitten siitä myös.

Antero

----------


## teme

Tuo kapasiteettipohjainen kirjanpitoarvon määrittely on vähintäänkin originaali idea... Ehkä järkevämpää olisi kuitenkin yksinkertaisesti laskea joku arvo bussikaistoille ja muille esimerkiksi rakennuskustannuksiin perustuen.

Siinä YTV-mallissa, mitä Espoo ja Vantaa kannattavat, YTV maksaa vuokraa Länsi-Metro Infra OY:lle, Helsinki Metro Infra OY:lle, Raitiovaunu Infra OY:lle ja Muu Infra OY:lle (kts. s. 16). Tämän lisäksi YTV tilaa liikennöinnin. Eli ero sinun hahmotelmaasi on lähinnä siinä että YTV eikä liikennöitsijä maksaa infrasta. Ja minusta tämä soppa haiskahtaa siltä, että riita on siitä paljonko tuo vuokra eli osuus kustannuksista on, sillä mitään olennaista eroa kustannusten jaossa ei pitäisi olla siinä perustavatko kaupungit yhtiön joka omistaa infran vai maksetaanko infrasta vuokraa. Jos Espoon osuus infran vuokrasta on n prosenttia, niin se sama n prosenttia se on perustettavan yhtiön pääomastakin. Eli nyt riidellään siitä paljonko tuo n on.

Konsultin mukaan: "YTV-mallissa YTV vuokraa infraomaisuuden kuntien perustamalta yhtiöltä/yhtiöiltä. Vuokran suuruus määräytyy omaisuuden käypien arvojen mukaan." Nähdäkseni Espoo, Vantaa ja Kauniainen haluavat käyttää kirjanpitoarvoa (424,5 miljoona) käyvän arvon (807,3) sijaan. Konsultti on mielestäni oikeassa, mutta ymmärrän toki kaupunkien kannan. Perustellummin, kaupunkit haluavat että myös esim. kaupunkirata jonka rakentamiskustannuksiin he ovat osallistuneet hyvitetään jotenkin, arvaan ettei kukaan tiedä miten koska se taas kuuluu RHK:lle...

Joka tapauksessa, jos sovitaan nyt koroksi millä tuo vuosittainen pääomakustannus määritellään 5%, niin YTV maksaa käytännössä Helsinkille 20 tai 40 miljoonaa vuokraa arvon määritelmästä riippuen vuodessa raideverkon käytöstä. Ja ilmeisesti jatkossa Länsi-Metro OY:lle jonka Espoo ja Helsinki omistavat yhdessä ~25 miljoonaa (tuosta muuten näkee hyvin mikä se ongelma kirjanpitoarvon käyttämisessä on, Länsi-Metro rakennushinnalla 500 miljoonaa olisi näin arvokkaampi kuin koko muu infra yhteensä...) Se onko tuo vuokraa vai vähennys subventio-osuudesta on pelkää maksutekniikkaa. YTV saa taas tulonsa lipputuloista ja subventiosta jota maksetaan bussiliikenteelle enemmän, joten periaatteessa kaikkihan on ihan selvää.

Paitsi että ei ole, koska Espoo ja muut haluavat että infran "omistaja saa liikennöintikorvauksen kunkin kaupungin asukkaiden käytön suhteessa." (s. 28.) Eli sikäli kun saan tuosta tolkkua, Helsinki saa korvausta sen mukaan kuinka paljon Vantaalaiset ja Espoolaiset käyttävät esimerkiksi raitiovaunuja. Joka myös kuulostaa äkkiseltään ihan järkevältä, olkoonkin että tuotakin on hankala mitata. Paitsi että oletettavasti lipputulot raitiovaunuista menevät yhteiseen YTV:n kassaan, josta taas rahoitetaan kaikkien liikennemuotojen kustannuksia... Ja toisaalta, jos lipputulot jyvitetään liikennemuodoittain, voidaan kysyä mitä järkeä yhteisessä tilaajaorganisaatiossa ylipäänsä on?

En tiedä ymmärränkö kaikkea tuossa raportissa oikein, en ole mikään ammattikirjanpitäjä. Symppaan konsulttia, jos nyt unohdetaan hetkeksi että tässä on neljä eri kaupunkia, niin minustakin vaihtoehto että muodostetaan yksi konserni joka sekä liikennoi että omistaa infran on selkeä. Kaupungit vaan sitten tilaavat haluamansa joukkoliikennepalvelun, ja yhtiö miettii miten se parhaiten järjestetään.

Tämä on kokonaisuudessaan niin järkyttävä sotku, että en suoraan sanoen haluaisi antaa minkään sortin valtaa tästä muotuvalle YTV-sekasotkulle. Tätä tarkoitan kunnallispoliittisesti korrektilla, järjestely täyttää poliittisia ja juridisia ehtoja, se onko se hyvä ja tehokas hallintojärjestelmä on täysin irrelevanttia.

----------


## Antero Alku

Minun on vaikea ymmärtää, miten tämä on jälleen täällä Suomessa näin vaikeaa. Saksa on täynnä Verkehrs Verbundeja, joihin kaikki ovat tyytyväisiä.

Minä tulkitsen tämän asian yksinomaan niin, että Helsinki haluaa olla kukkona tunkiolla määräämässä kaikesta. Nykytilanteessa se on tarpeen siksi, että siten se saisi pakotetuksi Espoon ja Vantaan maksamaan metrostaan kuten haluaa. Ja tämä puolestaan on vain arvovaltakysymys. Miten herkästä arvovaltakysymyksestä tässä puhutaan nähtiin siitä, mitä seurasi kun Lahdenranta sanoi julkisesti länsimetrosta sen, minkä jokainen asioita ymmärtävä tietää, mutta mistä ei saa puhua.

Jos tämä asia oikeasti hiertää vain siitä, käytetäänkö kirjanpitoarvoa vai käypää arvoa, niin miksi sitten ei käytetä todellista arvoa. Käypä arvo ei ole todellinen, koska ei ole olemassa markkinoita, jotka määrittelevät käyvän arvon. Kirjanpitoarvo ei myöskään ole todellinen arvo, koska kuoletusajat ja poistot voidaan asettaa miten halutaan.

Ei todellinenkaan arvo ole helppo määrittää, mutta tilanteessa, jossa ei ole kilpailua ja markkinoita, se määräytyy esim. radasta vastaavan talousyksikön talouden perusteella. Kun Rata Oy on voittoa tuottamaton yhtiö, sen tulee kerätä käyttömaksuja radastaan vain sen verran, että todelliset yhtiön kulut saadaan katetuksi. Suuria korjauksia varten varoja voi rahastoida ja jos on lainattava rahaa, niistä maksetaan markkinatilanteen mukaista todellista korkoa, ei keksittyä laskentakorkoa.

Tämähän johtaisi esim. siihen, että Länsimetro Oy:n (LM) käyttömaksu on kalliimpi kuin Vanhametorata Oy:llä (=VMR). VMR on jo maksanut radan rakentamisen ja sitä varten otetut lainat korkoineen. Sen talous muodostuu nykyään korvaus-ja korjausinvestoinneista  päivittäisen jatkuvan ylläpidon lisäksi. LM sen sijaan on tekemässä rataa ylipäätään kalliimmin ratkaisuin kuin VMR teki, se aikoaa rakentaa ratansa korkeasuhdanteessa kovalla hinnalla ja joutuu lainoittamaankin itsensä kovalla korolla. Tottakai se on kallista ja silloin käyttömaksunkin kuuluu olla kallis.

Mutta rataomaisuuden omistaminen niin tai näin ei ole mikään peruste määräysvaltaan liikenteestä. Ratayhtiön "liikeidea" on tarjota mahdollisuus liikennöintikustannusten alentamiseen. Se on houkutus liikennöinnistä päättävälle ostaa liikennepalvelua radalta. Ja ehkä ilmoittamaan halukkuudesta ostaa enempikin rataliikennettä, jos vain rataa laajennettaisiin.

Periaate siitä, että infra ja liikennöinti ovat erikseen, ja tilaaminen ja tuotanto ovat erikseen on minusta ehdottomasti oikea. Se, että ne niputetaan yhteen ja vielä osakeyhtiöksi, johon ei ole mitään kontrollia, on joukkoliikenteen surma. Joukkoliikenne on julkinen palvelu, ei liiketoimintaa. Liiketoimintaa ei voi olla kuin kilpailuilla markkinoilla, joilla myyjä ja asiakas ovat tasavertaisessa asemassa. Joukkoliikenteessä ei ole näin matkustajan suhteessa liikennöitsijään.

Antero

----------


## sebastin

Organisaatiosta tulee pakostikin Helsinki- ja HKL-voittoinen, jos Helsinki aikoo olla siinä mukana. Espoolla ja Vantaalla ei ole juurikaan tarjota mitään faciliteetteja organisaatiolle, siinä missä taas Helsinki sen lähestulkoon toimittaa.

----------


## Antero Alku

Hesari puuttui tänään asiaan pääkirjoituksessaan. Siinä toistui Helsingin argumentti oman etunsa puolustamisessa: Helsinki omistaa 97,4 % seudun infrasta. Ei kuitenkaan selvitetty, miten tämä on laskettu. Mutta rohkenenpa väittää, että se on laskettu kaikella tavalla väärin.

Jos lasketaan raha-arvona, tähän tulokseen ei päästä millään, koska seudulla on sen verran paljon RHK:n raskasraiderataa, joka ei ole ollenkaan ilmaista. Jos taas ajatellaan matkustajan kannalta, asemaan tai pysäkkiin liitetty kauppakeskus ei ole osa joukkoliikennettä, vaikka liiketilojen rakentaminen onkin maksanut. Merkittävää on vain väylän pituus kilometreinä ja pysäkkien määrä. Linjakarttaa katsoen näyttää siltä, että Helsinki taitaa jäädä vähemmistöön pinta-alaltaan laajojen naapureidensa kanssa.

Lisäksi koko pohdinta näyttää unohtaneen sen seikan, että kukin kaupunki myös hyötyy kalliistakin ratarakentamisesta. Nopea yhteys nostaa kiinteistöjen arvoa  tai luo niille arvon ylipäätään, kuten Marja-Vantaalla. Onhan se tietenkin ovela kuvio, jos seudullinen joukkoliikennehallinto järjestettäisiin niin, että edistämällä oman kaupungin houkuttelevuutta ja "myyntiarvoa" saa bonukseksi vielä mahdollisuuden estää naapurikaupunkeja yrittämästä samaa.

HKL on eri luokan joukkoliikennepeluri kuin YTV:n joukkoliikenneyksikkö. Mutta eihän tässä verratakaan ollenkaan samoja asioita, koska YTV ei ole operaattori kuten HKL. Helsingin vaatimus kytkeä operointi tähän kuvioon ja saada sitä kautta valta naapureiden joukkoliikennesuunnitteluun on sama asia, kuin vaikka Veolia saisi vallan YTV:n joukkoliikenneyksikössä. Tämäkö on oikea periaate?

Antero

----------


## aki

Miksei voida kaikessa yksinkertaisuudessaan lähteä alkutilanteessa siitä että YTV hoitaisi helsingin sisäisen liikenteen linjasto ja aikataulusuunnittelun sekä bussiliikenteen kilpailutuksen. HKL vastaisi edelleen raitio ja metroradoista, metroasemista sekä kalustosta, Metro -ja raitioliikenteen avaaminen kilpailulle tuskin tulee tapahtumaan vielä pitkään aikaan riippumatta siitä toimiiko tilaajana HKL tai YTV.

----------


## teme

Minulle jää tuosta selvityksestä sellainen kuva, että seudullisessa joukkoliikennelaitoksessa valtio olisi rataomaisuuden kautta osakas. Aika mielenkiintoinen ajatus.

Antero kysyy miksei tätä voi hoitaa jonain liikennennöintiyhtymänä? Vastaan että voihan sen, mutta kysyn perään että mitä hyötyä siitä olisi? Vantaa ja Espoo tilaavat sisäisen liikennöinnin suunnittelun ja kilpailuttamisen YTV:ltä jo ihan sen takia, että kaupungeilla ei ole omaa vastaavaa liikennesuunnitteluyksikköä. Helsingillä on, ja ainakin minulla on jokseenkin epäselvää mitä iloa siitä on että YTV suunnittelee ja kilpailuttaa Helsingin sisäisen liikenteen.

Sen sijaan ymmärrän idean konsernista joka myös omistaa infran, käyttää valtion tuet, jne. Jos olisi tällainen malli niin investointeja voitaisiin tehdä sen perusteella missä niistä on eniten hyötyä.

Esimerkiksi Pisara. Suurimpia hyötyjiä ovat Espoo ja Vantaa, hanke on kuitenkin Helsingin alueella. Raide-Jokerista hyötyisi eniten Espoo, hanke samoin suurimmissa osin Helsingissä. Länsi-Metro on Helsingin kannalta kustannusosuutta hyödyllisempi. Jne.

Espoon ja Vantaan kannattama malli on hyödytön, eli noudattaa tuttua seutuyhteistyökaavaa, tehdään hyödytön kompromissi jotta voidaan näyttää yhteistoimivilta.

----------


## Antero Alku

> Miksei voida kaikessa yksinkertaisuudessaan lähteä alkutilanteessa siitä että YTV hoitaisi helsingin sisäisen liikenteen linjasto ja aikataulusuunnittelun sekä bussiliikenteen kilpailutuksen. HKL vastaisi edelleen raitio ja metroradoista, metroasemista sekä kalustosta,


Metro-, juna- ja raitioliikenne ovat osa seudullista liikennejärjestelmää. Ei niitä voi ajatella erikseen bussiliikenteestä. Seudullinen organisointi on tullut ajankohtaiseksi sen vuoksi, että metroa ollaan jatkamassa toisen kunnan alueelle. Lain mukaan seudun kuntarajat ylittävästä liikenteestä vastaa YTV, joten jos sopimukseen ei päästä, HKL-metro ei liikennöi Espooseen.




> Metro -ja raitioliikenteen avaaminen kilpailulle tuskin tulee tapahtumaan vielä pitkään aikaan riippumatta siitä toimiiko tilaajana HKL tai YTV.


Mikään laki ei kiellä ketä hyvänsä operoimasta metro- tai raitioliikennettä. Helsinki tosin omistaa sekä metro- että raitioradan, joten ilman omistajan eli Helsingin lupaa ei niillä muut voi ajaa.

Mutta jos sopimkseen ei päästä, ehkä tulevaisuudessa - jos metro Espooseen rakennetaan - Espoon junat ajavat Keilalahden asemalle. Siitä vaihdetaan YTV:n tilaamiin busseihin jotka vievät espoolaiset kaupunginrajan yli Koivusaaren asemalle. Onhan tässä se etu, että espoolaiset näkevät edelleen kauniit merimaisemat tarvitsematta ajaa autolla Hesaan.

Antero

----------


## kuukanko

> Metro-, juna- ja raitioliikenne ovat osa seudullista liikennejärjestelmää. Ei niitä voi ajatella erikseen bussiliikenteestä.


Joten eikös olisi ihan loogista, että myös metro- ja ratikkaliikenteen suunnittelu siirrettäisiin YTV:lle, kuten aki ehdottaa?




> Seudullinen organisointi on tullut ajankohtaiseksi sen vuoksi, että metroa ollaan jatkamassa toisen kunnan alueelle. Lain mukaan seudun kuntarajat ylittävästä liikenteestä vastaa YTV, joten jos sopimukseen ei päästä, HKL-metro ei liikennöi Espooseen.


Yhden tilaajan malliin siirtyminen ei sinänsä ole suoraan sidoksissa länsimetroon. Ihan hyvin voidaan jatkaa nykyisellä organisaatiolla ja siirtää metroliikenteen tilaaminen YTV:lle. Helsingiltä olisi ihan täydellinen takinkääntö päättää, ettei Espoon metro saisikaan liikennöidä Helsingin radoilla.

----------


## Antero Alku

> Antero kysyy miksei tätä voi hoitaa jonain liikennennöintiyhtymänä? Vastaan että voihan sen, mutta kysyn perään että mitä hyötyä siitä olisi?


Sama hyöty kuin siitä, miksi jotkut haluavat yhdistää kaikki Helsingin seudun työssäkäyntialueen kunnat. Eli jotta toiminnallista kokonaisuutta myös hallittaisiin toiminnallisena kokonaisuutena. Silloin Helsinkiä kiinnostaisi kehittää koko aluetta, ei vain nykyistä hallinnollista aluetta.




> Vantaa ja Espoo tilaavat sisäisen liikennöinnin suunnittelun ja kilpailuttamisen YTV:ltä jo ihan sen takia, että kaupungeilla ei ole omaa vastaavaa liikennesuunnitteluyksikköä.


Espoolla ja Vantaalla oli, mutta ne yhdistettiin YTV:n yksiköksi. Koska sillä tavoin juuri poistettiin näiden kahden kunnan väliltä se, että suunnitellaan erikseen kunnan sisäisten intressien kannalta ja erikseen kuntien välistä liikennettä. Yhdistämisellä saavutetaan synergiaetuja. Vältetään päällekkäisyyksiä ja yhteensopimattomuutta. Suunnitellaan kokonaisuutta, ei erillisiä pikkupaloja, jotka eivät toimi yhteen.




> Helsingillä on, ja ainakin minulla on jokseenkin epäselvää mitä iloa siitä on että YTV suunnittelee ja kilpailuttaa Helsingin sisäisen liikenteen.


Koska tosiasiassa ei ole olemassa Helsingin sisäistä liikennettä, ainoastaan se osa seudun liikenteestä, joka tapahtuu Helsingin hallinnollisten rajojen sisällä.

Yksi esimerkki: Mellunmäen metroasema (Helsingissä ja Helsingin) ja Länsimäen asukkaat (Vantaalla). Länsimäki ja Mellunmäki muodostavat yhtenäisen kaupunkirakenteen, jonka keskeltä vaan sattuu menemään kuntaraja. Vaikka sitä ei siellä missään näe. Parin minuutin päässä metroasemasta asuva vantaalainen joutuu periaatteessa ostamaan seutulipun matkustaakseen töihin metrolla kuten rajan toisella puolella olevassa talossa asuva hesalainen puolta halvemmalla lipulla. Kas kun metro on Helsingin sisäistä liikennettä, joka ei ole tarkoitettu vantaalaisille.




> Sen sijaan ymmärrän idean konsernista joka myös omistaa infran, käyttää valtion tuet, jne. Jos olisi tällainen malli niin investointeja voitaisiin tehdä sen perusteella missä niistä on eniten hyötyä.


Suosittelen perehtymistä EU:n joukkoliikenteen paleveluasetuksen perusteluihin. Olennainen pointti on se, että joukkoliikenne on palvelu, ei tuottavaa liiketoimintaa. Periaatteessa sama asia kuin katu. Ei mikään rakennusliike rakenna katuja liiketoimintana siten, että ne tekevät kadun ja laskuttavat sitten kadun käytöstä ja tekevät sillä tavoin hyvää tulosta. Ne laskuttavat kaupunkia, joka antaa kadun käyttöön ilmaiseksi.

Sama on tilanne joukkoliikenteen suunnittelussa. Se on suunniteltava samalla peiraatteella kuin katuverkko: joukkoliikenne järjestetään sinne, missä sitä tarvitaan, ei ainoastaan sinne, missä se tuottaa hyvänä liiketoimintana. Lipunhinnalla katetaan osa kuluista ja säädellään toimintaa. Siksi operointi ja suunnittelu on oltava erikseen.




> Esimerkiksi Pisara. Suurimpia hyötyjiä ovat Espoo ja Vantaa, hanke on kuitenkin Helsingin alueella. Raide-Jokerista hyötyisi eniten Espoo, hanke samoin suurimmissa osin Helsingissä. Länsi-Metro on Helsingin kannalta kustannusosuutta hyödyllisempi. Jne.


Aivan. Jos Helsingillä olisi ylivalta, miksi se tuhlaisi rahaa mihinkään joukkoliikenteeseen oman alueensa ulkopuolella, jos siitä ei ole hyötyä sille itselleen. Tai omalla alueellaan, jos hyöty kohdistuu oman alueen ulkopuolelle.

Nytkin länsimetron kohdalla H:ki argumentoi, että espoolaisten autoista on kustannuksia, joten maksakoon Espoo metron, jotta Helsinki säästäsisi kustannuksissaan. (Tosin eihän se siltä ollenkaan näytä, kun metro lisää autoilua ja Helsinki haluaa aiheuttaa itselleen kustannuksia keskustatunnelin muodossa.)




> Espoon ja Vantaan kannattama malli on hyödytön, eli noudattaa tuttua seutuyhteistyökaavaa, tehdään hyödytön kompromissi jotta voidaan näyttää yhteistoimivilta.


Minä pidän kylläkin mallia koko seudun kannalta hyödyllisenä, Helsinki mukaan lukien. Helsinki menestyy parhaiten kun se tulee naapureidensa kanssa toimeen. Mitä vaikeampaa se on, sen enemmän naapurit satsaavat yritysten houkutteluun ja omakotikaavoitukseen. Tunnetuin seurauksin.

Antero

----------


## Antero Alku

> Joten eikös olisi ihan loogista, että myös metro- ja ratikkaliikenteen suunnittelu siirrettäisiin YTV:lle, kuten aki ehdottaa?


Juuri tätä tarkoitan. Taisin ymmärtää Akin tekstin väärin, sillä tulkitsin sen tarkoittavan, että vain bussiliikenne menisi YTV:lle ja raideliikenne jäisi H:gille itselleen.




> Yhden tilaajan malliin siirtyminen ei sinänsä ole suoraan sidoksissa länsimetroon. Ihan hyvin voidaan jatkaa nykyisellä organisaatiolla ja siirtää metroliikenteen tilaaminen YTV:lle. Helsingiltä olisi ihan täydellinen takinkääntö päättää, ettei Espoon metro saisikaan liikennöidä Helsingin radoilla.


Ilman lainmuutosta asia on pakko ratkaista siten, jos organisointi ei muuten kehity. Mutta YTV:ssä ei luultavasti haluta toista samanlaista tilannetta kuin jo nyt on paikallisjunaliikenteen kanssa. Eli Helsingillehän muodostuu monopoliasema, jossa se pääsee rahastamaan naapurikunnilta oma sisäisen liikenteensä tueksi.

Antero

----------


## teme

> Sama hyöty kuin siitä, miksi jotkut haluavat yhdistää kaikki Helsingin seudun työssäkäyntialueen kunnat. Eli jotta toiminnallista kokonaisuutta myös hallittaisiin toiminnallisena kokonaisuutena.


Sellainen organisaatio, jossa on tilaaja niin kuin tilaaja-tuottajamalli, ja sitten neljä eri maksajaa liikennellekuluille, ja viisi omistajaa eri infralle, joidenka rakentamisesta päättää kaksi tai useampi toimijaa erikseen ja kerrallaan (valtio + ko. kaupungit) ei ole "toiminnallinen kokonaisuus". Ongelma nyky-YTV:ssä on se että valta on niin tehokkaasti hajautettu ettei se ole oikein missään, eli mitään ei päätetä.  YTV-laajennus vain pahentaisi tätä ongelmaa.




> Yhdistämisellä saavutetaan synergiaetuja. Vältetään päällekkäisyyksiä ja yhteensopimattomuutta. Suunnitellaan kokonaisuutta, ei erillisiä pikkupaloja, jotka eivät toimi yhteen.


Hallinnon päällekkäisyyksissä voidaan varmasti jotain säästää, kokonaisuuden suunnittelu ei tule olemaan yhtään sen helpompaa yllä mainituista syistä.




> Parin minuutin päässä metroasemasta asuva vantaalainen joutuu periaatteessa ostamaan seutulipun matkustaakseen töihin metrolla kuten rajan toisella puolella olevassa talossa asuva hesalainen puolta halvemmalla lipulla. Kas kun metro on Helsingin sisäistä liikennettä, joka ei ole tarkoitettu vantaalaisille.


Yhtenäistä lippuahan vastustavat Espoo ja Vantaa, koska se nostaisi niiden maksuosuutta.




> Aivan. Jos Helsingillä olisi ylivalta, miksi se tuhlaisi rahaa mihinkään joukkoliikenteeseen oman alueensa ulkopuolella, jos siitä ei ole hyötyä sille itselleen. Tai omalla alueellaan, jos hyöty kohdistuu oman alueen ulkopuolelle.


Muuten tasapainoisen Anteron romanttinen näkemys siitä, että asiat sujuisivat jos iso paha Helsinki ottaisi aidosti naapureidein tunteet huomioon hämmentää minua. Kysymys on rakenteellisesta ongelmasta, ei ole realistista kuvitella että instanssi A käyttäisi rahaa instanssi B:n ongelmien ratkaisuun, ainoa ratkaisu on muuttaa rakenteita niin että instanssit A ja B yhdistetään. Ja edelleenkin samaa sarja, jos raiteet on vain jotain jonka kaupunki rahoittaa jonkun muun käyttöön niin kuin tiet, niin kaupunki toteaa että tuossa on tie bussille ajaa ja raiteet voi unohtaa.

----------


## moxu

Organisaatioratkaisun ydinongelma taitaa olla siinä, että Helsinki ja Espoo eivät löydä yhteistä säveltä -koska Espoo haraa vastaan "kaupunkinsa" järkeistämistä osaksi Helsinkiä. Vantaan suunnalla on toisin, Helsingin maalaiskunnan nykyväestöstäkin lienee vähemmistö tuon kunnallisen itsemääräämisoikeuden säilyttämisen kannalla. Ja vanha totuushan pätee: jos Vantaalla pyytää lipun kaupunkiin, saa seutulipun...

Helsingin ja Espoon välinen raja saattaa jyrketä vielä nykyisestäkin, jos -toivottavasti kun- Vantaa poistuu kuntakartalta. Vaikka uuden liikennettä organisoivan tahon olisikin syytä olla nykyisen YTV:n HKL-vetoinen seuraaja, voi edessä olla pulma poikineen, kun länsipuolella halutaan nauttia erityisasemasta.

----------


## Antero Alku

> Muuten tasapainoisen Anteron romanttinen näkemys siitä, että asiat sujuisivat jos iso paha Helsinki ottaisi aidosti naapureidein tunteet huomioon hämmentää minua. Kysymys on rakenteellisesta ongelmasta, ei ole realistista kuvitella että instanssi A käyttäisi rahaa instanssi B:n ongelmien ratkaisuun, ainoa ratkaisu on muuttaa rakenteita niin että instanssit A ja B yhdistetään.


Tämäpä oli hauskasti sanottu.

No, minusta ensinnä pitää erottaa puheet yleisestä seutuhallinnosta ja joukkoliikennehallinnosta. On selvä, että yhden megakunnan ei tarvitse neuvotella kuntayhteistyöstä, mutta kuntien pakkoliitokset eivät ole keino ratkaista joukkoliikennehallintoa. Helsingin historiahan on ollut alueliitokset sitä mukaan kun kaupunki on kasvanut. Mutta nykyään vastassa ovat toisenlaiset vaikeudet, jos tässä maassa olisi yksi kunta jossa on 25 % maan asukkaista.

Toiseksi en pidä itseäni romantikkona tunnistaessani seudun hallinnosta sen ongelman, että Helsinki yksin on monella mitalla suurempi kuin neuvottelukumppaninsa yhteensä. Se ei ole hedelmällinen lähtökohta mihinkään erityisesti silloin, kun tämä iso poika käyttäytyy myös ison pojan elkein.




> Sellainen organisaatio, jossa on tilaaja niin kuin tilaaja-tuottajamalli, ja sitten neljä eri maksajaa liikennellekuluille, ja viisi omistajaa eri infralle, joidenka rakentamisesta päättää kaksi tai useampi toimijaa erikseen ja kerrallaan (valtio + ko. kaupungit) ei ole "toiminnallinen kokonaisuus". Ongelma nyky-YTV:ssä on se että valta on niin tehokkaasti hajautettu ettei se ole oikein missään, eli mitään ei päätetä. YTV-laajennus vain pahentaisi tätä ongelmaa.


Esität asian tässä monimutkaisesti, mutta lohkokaavioksi piirrettynä eivät muutkaan esitetyt mallit ole sen yksinkertaisempia (ks. raportin sivut 1012).

Ei ole tärkeää se, että järjestely on organisatorisesti yksinkertainen, vaan se, että seudun joukkoliikenne saadaan toimimaan ja lisäksi kilpailukykyisesti.

Minusta kunnallinen liikennelaitos voi toimia hyvin, enkä pelkää sen monopoliefektiä, kunhan hallinto pysyy avoimena ja laitoksen tarkoitus on kaikille kirkas: tuottaa joukkoliikennepalveluita, ei rahaa. Mutta yksi kunnallinen liikennelaitos ei ole mahdollinen, kun on kysymyksessä monta kuntaa. Minusta pari edellistä viestiämme tekivät aika selväksi ne ongelmat, mitkä kuntien kotiinpäin vetäminen aiheuttaa.

Tilaaja-tuottaja-malli oikein järjestettynä hajauttaa vallan oikeisiin paikkoihin juuri siten kuin pitääkin. Ja - edelleen oikein järjestettynä - se estää kuntien keskeisen kotiinpäin vedon.

Silmäiltyäni raportin en voi välttyä käsityksestä, jonka mukaan ongelma on nimenomaan Helsingin halu päästä määräämään naapureidensa joukkoliikenteestä. Tämän perustelemiseksi on takerruttu laskemaan joukkoliikenteen infraksi käytännössä vain Helsingin metron ja raitioteiden väylät ja tehty merkittävä virhe siinä, että RHK:n ratoja ei pidetä minään.

Tavallaan voisi sanoa, että tilaaja-tuottaja-mallissa Helsinki pääsisi osingolle naapureidensa joukkoliikenteestä erinomaisen tehokkaasti niin halutessaan. Onhan sillä etulyöntiasema kaupunkiraideliikenteen operaattorina. Se voisi hyvinkin voittaa YTV-alueen paikallisjunaliikenteen operoinnin, koska se on jo tällä hetkellä huomattavasti tehokkaampi operaattori kuin VR Oy. Edelleen se voisi tarjota raitioliikennettä naapureilleen hinnalla, jolla se voittaisi sekä bussiliikenteen että raskasraideliikenteen. Vaikka HKL itse muuta väittää, se on erittäin tehokkaasti toimiva raitioliikenneoperaattori epäonnistuneesta Variokaupasta huolimatta.

Tämä tilanne tarkottaisi sitä, että naapurikunnat pulittaisivat valtion ja monikansallisten bussioperaattoreiden sijaan joukkoliikennerahansa Helsingin omistamille operaattoriyhtiöille. Onko tämä Helsingin ja HKL-konsernin kannalta huono tilanne? Ei ainakaan minusta. Entä pitäisikö tällaista tilannetta välttää, jotta Helsinki ei olisi iso ja paha? Ei minusta, koska tässähän ei poljeta naapureita pakottamisella tai järjestämällä joukkoliikenne niin, että se tukee vain Helsingin kehitystä.

Antero

----------


## teme

> Toiseksi en pidä itseäni romantikkona tunnistaessani seudun hallinnosta sen ongelman, että Helsinki yksin on monella mitalla suurempi kuin neuvottelukumppaninsa yhteensä. Se ei ole hedelmällinen lähtökohta mihinkään erityisesti silloin, kun tämä iso poika käyttäytyy myös ison pojan elkein.


Pahoittelen kärkästi kieltäni. Olemme ilmeisesti yhtä mieltä siitä että ongelma on rakenteellinen. Minä en vaan oikein usko seudulliseen joukkoliikenneorganisaation. Ero joten kuten toimivaan HUSsiin on se että terveydenhuollossa poliitikot ei päätä kuin oikeastaan rahasta, varsinainen toiminta on alan asiantuntijoiden käsissä, joukkoliikenteessä ei näin ole.

En tiedä pitäisikö olla. Koska jos halutaan aidosti seudullinen toimija niin yksi vaihtoehto on puhtaasti virkamiespohjainen järjestelmä. Poliitikot päättää vain rahoitusraamit, asiantuntijat tekee niiden puitteissa niin hyvää joukkoliikennettä kuin pystyvät. Loppujen lopuksi asiat ovat aika teknisiä ja sinänsä kuuluvatkin asiantuntijoille, mutta toisaalta tässä on se kytkös kaupunginsuunnitteluun mitä taas en jättäisi asiantuntijoille...




> Ei ole tärkeää se, että järjestely on organisatorisesti yksinkertainen, vaan se, että seudun joukkoliikenne saadaan toimimaan ja lisäksi kilpailukykyisesti.


Yksinkertainen yleensä toimii, mutta se mitä tuossa varsinaisesti kritisoin on se että on useita kukkaroita joidenka vartijoille on erillaiset toimenkuvat. Rahoitusvallan ja suunnitteluvallan eriyttämisestä harvermmin seuraa mitään hyvää. Eli tässä käy helposti niin, että YTV suunnittelee sitä sun tätä, jonka jälkeen maksaja toteaa hankkeen olevan varmaan ihan hyvä, mutta ei hänen prioriteettinsa. Esimerkiksi Helsinki ja Pisara, YTV toteaa jossain vaiheessa että ei voi lisätä raideliikennettä, ja Helsinki toteaa että metro on kiireellisempi.




> Silmäiltyäni raportin en voi välttyä käsityksestä, jonka mukaan ongelma on nimenomaan Helsingin halu päästä määräämään naapureidensa joukkoliikenteestä.


Sivutat täysin sen että Helsinki seuraa ulkopuolisen konsultin ehdotusta...




> Tämä tilanne tarkottaisi sitä, että naapurikunnat pulittaisivat valtion ja monikansallisten bussioperaattoreiden sijaan joukkoliikennerahansa Helsingin omistamille operaattoriyhtiöille. Onko tämä Helsingin ja HKL-konsernin kannalta huono tilanne? Ei ainakaan minusta. Entä pitäisikö tällaista tilannetta välttää, jotta Helsinki ei olisi iso ja paha? Ei minusta, koska tässähän ei poljeta naapureita pakottamisella tai järjestämällä joukkoliikenne niin, että se tukee vain Helsingin kehitystä.


Niin no, se on tietenkin onni onnettomuudessa jos operaattorin voitot kilahtaa takaisin veronmaksajille. En ole varma mitä tarkoitat Helsingin kehityksen tukemisella, mutta joukkoliikenteen prioriteetti numero yksi on yhteys keskustaan niin Espoossa kuin Vantaallakin, kaikki muu on plussaa.

----------


## Antero Alku

> Pahoittelen kärkästi kieltäni. Olemme ilmeisesti yhtä mieltä siitä että ongelma on rakenteellinen. Minä en vaan oikein usko seudulliseen joukkoliikenneorganisaation.


Ei tuo kielenkäyttö mitään. Minusta se oli ihan oikeasti hauskasti sanottu. Ongelma on tosiaan rakenteellinen. Seudullinen organisaatio se osakeyhtiökin olisi. Olen kehunut vuosia kuinka Saksassa toimivat Verkehrs Vereinit. Niissä olen nähnyt hyvänä nimenomaan sen, että homma toimii seudullisesti, nimenomaan asiakkaan eli matkustajan kannalta. On selvästi yhtenäinen seudullisesti palveleva verkko, yhtenäinen lippu ja yhteensovitetut aikataulut. Vaikka on eri toimijoita, jotka saavat päättää itse ostavatko esim. matalalattiavaunuja.




> Yksinkertainen yleensä toimii, mutta se mitä tuossa varsinaisesti kritisoin on se että on useita kukkaroita joidenka vartijoille on erillaiset toimenkuvat. Rahoitusvallan ja suunnitteluvallan eriyttämisestä harvermmin seuraa mitään hyvää.


Tilaaja-tuottaja-mallilla haetaan ja onnistutaan nimenomaan selkityttämään rahoitus samaan paikkaan, joka päättää siitä, mitä sillä rahalla halutaan. Tuottajien kilpailutus takaa markkinahintatason kustannuksille ja operaattoreiden talous pyörii itsekseen, eikä siihen tarvitse puuttua.

Nimenomaan joukkoliikenteessä tilaaja-tuottaja-malli on lähtenyt siitä, että ei voi edellyttää yksityisen yrityksen vastaavaan tappiollisista joukkoliikennelinjoista, koska ei ole sen yrityksen käsissä päättää siitä, että jokin linja on tappiollinen. Joukkoliikenteen käyttö kun on ensisijaisesti kaavoitusratkaisuista kiinni, eikä operaattori voi eikä sen kuulukaan päättää kaavoituksesta.

No YTV-mallissa YTV:llä ei ole sanomista kaavoituksessa (ja seudullinen kaavoitus onkin siksi hakusessa ja siinä kunnat kilpailevat keskenään samalla tavoin kuin ne voisivat tehdä joukkoliikenteenkin kanssa), mutta kaavoituksesta päättävät kunnat ovat siellä kumminkin sekä päättämässä että maksamassa joukkoliikenteestä.




> Sivutat täysin sen että Helsinki seuraa ulkopuolisen konsultin ehdotusta...


Luin nyt läpi H:gin ja muiden kuntien kannat ja ehdotukset, sekä konsultin yhteenvedot.

Käytetty konsultti on katsonut asiaa yritystalouden näkökulmasta. Sivulla 15 lukee: Mikäli taloudellisesti johdetun kokonaisuuden muodostuminen on keskeinen tavoite, Tässä minun ja konsultin näkemykset poikkeavat ratkaisevasti.

Järjestelyn tarkoitus on toteuttaa seudullisesti mahdollisimman hyvin toimiva joukkoliikenne (niissä puitteissa kuin se yhdykuntarakenteessa on mahdollista), ei mahdollisimman hyvää taloudellista tulosta tekevä järjestely. Tähän tähtää sekin, että meidän lakimme ja EU-lain mukainen toimivaltainen joukkoliikenneviranomainen on viranomainen, ei osakeyhtiö.

Meillä on maassa jo varoittava esimerkki siitä, kun joukkoliikenteen tavoitteena on voiton teko, ei joukkoliikenne: VR Oy. En kaipaa tänne toista, joka jakaa linjat mielensä mukaan kannattaviin ja kannattamattomiin ja lakkauttaa ne kannattamattomat.

Muiden kuntien esitys nojaa hyvän joukkoliikennepalvelun järjestämisen lailliseen viranomaisvelvoitteeseen ja muutenkin voimassa olevaan ja tulevaan lainsäädäntöön. Yhtiömalli edellyttää viranomaistehtävien antamista ulkoparlamentaariselle osakeyhtiölle sekä varallisuus- ja arvonlisäverolakien muuttamista vapauttamaan osakeyhtiö sille kuuluvista verovelvoitteista. Osakeyhtiön toiminta ei ole avointa eikä parlamentaarisessa kontrollissa. Tämän ongelmat ovat kärjistyneinä esillä jo VR Oy:n toiminnassa.

Kumpikaan malli ei ratkaise sitä, miten otetaan huomioon esim. ratojen vaikutus kiinteistöjen arvoon. Esim. Laajasalon ratikkayhteys on kaupungille käytännössä ilmainen, koska kaupungin kiinteistöjen arvot nousevat saman verran kuin yhteys maksaa. Kumpikaan malli ei selvitä RHK:n rataomaisuuden merkitystä. Rataa on sentään 56,5 km YTV-alueella, ja tämän arvo ja merkitys on sivuutettu koko selvityksessä.

EU:n joukkoliikenteen palvelusopimusasetuksen yhtenä malliesimerkkinä on YTV:n joukkoliikenteen kilpailutus ja sen hyvät tulokset ja edut. Rohkenen väittää, että joukkoliikenteen organisointia on EU:ssa pohdittu hieman laajemmalla kokemuksella ja näkemyksellä kuin nyt tässä. Tämä käy ilmi asetuksen perusteluista. Yhtiömalli on rankkaa takapakkia siihen nähden, mikä EU:n tasolla on todettu parhaaksi ja ohjeeksi muille.




> En ole varma mitä tarkoitat Helsingin kehityksen tukemisella, mutta joukkoliikenteen prioriteetti numero yksi on yhteys keskustaan niin Espoossa kuin Vantaallakin, kaikki muu on plussaa.


Tarkoitin sitä, että tilaaja-tuottaja-mallissa Helsinki saa joukkoliikenteestä tuloja lipuista kuten muutkin kunnat, mutta sen lisäksi raideliikenteen tuotannon myynnistä muille kunnille. HKL on YTV:tä parempi nimenomaan operaattorina, kun YTV on vain suunnittelu- ja tilaajaorganisaatio. Ja näin tuo vahvuus koituu Helsingin eduksi loukkaamatta kuitenkaan muiden kuntien suvereniteettia omaan alueeseensa.

Antero

----------


## Kani

Tässähän nyt punnitaan ja heikoksi todetaan pääkaupunkiseudun kyky yhdistää palveluidensa tuottamista, jota täältä käsin on Paras-hankkeen yhteydessä vaadittu äänekkäästi kaikkiin Suomen muihin kuntiin.

Häpeällistä ja surkeaa on, jos niin käy, että tämä täysin järkevä yhdistämishanke päättyy johonkin kummalliseen kompromissiin, jolla saadaan aikaiseksi vain lisää organisaatioita ja turhia kokouksia.

Ei pääkaupunkiseudun kokoisen pienehkön ja yhtenäisen alueen joukkoliikenteen suunnitteluun tarvita kahta erillistä konttoria, kun oikeatkin metropolit pystyvät suunnittelemaan liikenteensä yhden katon alla, vaikka monissa oikeissa suurkaupungeissa kuntia voi olla kymmeniä.

----------


## Kani

> Organisaatioratkaisun ydinongelma taitaa olla siinä, että Helsinki ja Espoo eivät löydä yhteistä säveltä -koska Espoo haraa vastaan "kaupunkinsa" järkeistämistä osaksi Helsinkiä.


Tuossa virkkeessä käy hyvin ilmi, miksi monet Helsingin naapurikunnat suhtautuvat negatiivisesti Helsinkiin. Ikään kuin Helsinki olisi jonkinlainen määränpää, johon pääsemiseksi on kaikki vaihtoehtoinen sulautettava siihen, mitä Helsinki on ja haluaa. Tappamalla "kilpailijat" voidaan samalla lakaista maton alle Helsingin omat puutteet ja olla korjaamatta niitä.

----------


## teme

Enköhän minä ole omani tästä sanonut, allaolevaan pieni huomautus:



> Ei pääkaupunkiseudun kokoisen pienehkön ja yhtenäisen alueen joukkoliikenteen suunnitteluun tarvita kahta erillistä konttoria, kun oikeatkin metropolit pystyvät suunnittelemaan liikenteensä yhden katon alla, vaikka monissa oikeissa suurkaupungeissa kuntia voi olla kymmeniä.


Näitä kansainvälisiä vertailuja tehdessä on hyvä muistaa että suomalaisella kaupungilla on saman verran valtaa kuin monilla maakunnilla ja kaupungeilla yhteensä muissa maissa. Tai toisin sanoen, meiltä puuttuu käytännössä välihallintoporras jota yhteistyömallit eivät teoriassa eivätkä varsinkan käytännössä korvaa, joten sitten kuntia yhdistetään suurin piirtein vanhojen läänien kokoisiksi yksiköiksi...

----------


## Antero Alku

> Tai toisin sanoen, meiltä puuttuu käytännössä välihallintoporras jota yhteistyömallit eivät teoriassa eivätkä varsinkan käytännössä korvaa, joten sitten kuntia yhdistetään suurin piirtein vanhojen läänien kokoisiksi yksiköiksi...


Olen tästä asiasta täysin samaa mieltä. PK-seudulla pitäisi kehittää hallinnon pilkkomista eikä keskittämistä. Liikenne on asia, jonka hallinnon pitää olla suuri kokonaisuus, koska liikenne toimii suurena kokonaisuutena. Mutta on monta muuta asiaa, joissa asioiden paikallinen hoito on kaikella tavalla parempi kuin keskitetty hallinto, jolla ei ole mitään tuntumaa vallassaan oleviin asioihin.

Antero

----------


## teme

> Olen tästä asiasta täysin samaa mieltä. PK-seudulla pitäisi kehittää hallinnon pilkkomista eikä keskittämistä. Liikenne on asia, jonka hallinnon pitää olla suuri kokonaisuus, koska liikenne toimii suurena kokonaisuutena. Mutta on monta muuta asiaa, joissa asioiden paikallinen hoito on kaikella tavalla parempi kuin keskitetty hallinto, jolla ei ole mitään tuntumaa vallassaan oleviin asioihin.


On kohtuullisen selvää, suorastaan tautologista, että päätökset tulisi tehdä niiden vaikutustasolla ja liikennejärjestelmä kattaa työssäkäyntialueen. Toisaalta meillä päättää kaupunginvaltuustot kävelytien rantalinjauksesta ja rakennusluvasta Bulevardin asuinkorttelin sisäpihan parvekkeille. Toinen juttu on se että päättävä instanssi jolla ei ole budjettivaltaa ei päätä mistään, eli jonkinlaisella maakuntahallinnolla tulisi olla omaa rahaa eli verotusoikeus, ja tämä ei esimerkiksi Kainuussa toteudu...

----------


## Antero Alku

> Oma henkilökohtainen toiveeni on toki, että pk-seudun kunnat yhdistettäisiin ja meillä olisi selkeästi yksi kalustoa, kokemusta ja asiantuntemusta sekä perinteitä omaava toimija, HKL.


Ylläolevan poimin Raide-Jokeri-ketjusta, koska asia kuulunee paremmin tänne.

Hiljan kuulin sellaisen kommentin, että kaupungit pitää yhdistää, jotaa espoolaiset ja vantaalaiset eivät pääse määräilemään meidän HKL:mme asioista. (Todella rakentava seudullinen ja kokonaisuutta ajatteleva näkökulma muuten.)

Minusta tässä kommentissa on vähän kaikki sekaisin. YTV:stä laki sanoo, että määräysvalta on 11 ääntä Hesalla, 5 Espoolla, 5 Vantaalla ja 1 Kauniaisilla. Tämä siis on tavaton uhka Helsingin omalle HKL:lle. Mutta jos tehtäisiin YTV-kunnista yksi kaupunki, asukasluvut ovat (vuonna 2005) 559.000, 227.000, 185.000 ja 8.500. Osuuksina 57 %, 23 %, 19 % ja 1 %. "Muut" pääsevät siis määräämään 43 %:lla HKL:stä. Käytännössä tilanne on sama kuin YTV:ssä. Helsingillä on isompi valta kuin Espoolla ja Vantaalla, mutta molemmat pääsevät ainakin puhumaan, vaikka äänestyksen häviävätkin.

Mutta kun katsotaan lautakuntia, joissa päätökset pitkälle tehdään, tilanne muuttuu toiseksi. Lautakuntapaikat jaetaan poliittisen lehmäkaupan perusteella. Ja lehmät on merkattu puolueiden, ei asuinpaikkojen perusteella. Lautakunnissa taas on monilla puolueilla käytössä puoluekuri. Joten mikä muka turvaa Helsingin ylivallan kaupunkien yhdistämisessä?

Laki antaa kunnalle kaavoitusmonopolin. Liikenneratkaisut - siis myös HKL:n toimintamahdollisuudet - päätetään kaavoituksen yhteydessä. Jos kaupungit pysyvät erillään, valta on helsinkiläisillä. Jos ne yhdistetään, yhdistyy myös kaavoitusvalta. Joten helsinkiläiset menettävät oman alueensa yksinhallinnan. Toki päästään vaikuttamaan naapureiden alueisiin myös - mutta siis sillä hinnalla, että naapurit tulevat "sotkemaan" Helsingin ja HKL:n asioita.

Eli ei se ihan vain niin mene, että kaupungit yhteen, jotta Helsinki pääsee sanelemaan kaiken.

Antero

----------


## -Epex82-

Vastaan, koska lainasit minua. Minun lähtökohtani on, että pk-seutu on enemmän kuin osiensa summa. Tämä tarkoittaa myös sitä, että yhteistyön täytyy olla tiivistä erityisesti joukkoliikenteen ja kaupunkisuunnittelun osalta.

Erityisesti Espoo, mutta myös Vantaa ovat haranneet vastaan monissa fiksuissa asioissa. Seutulippu, jätehuolto, raideliikenne jne. Kyseessä on -indeed- joidenkin virkamiesten ja poliitikkojen pelko oman aseman romahtamisesta kun kaupungit yhdistettäisiin. Helsinki on ainoana toimija edes nimellisesti yrittänyt rakentaa kaupunkia, jota voi kutsua kaupungiksi, ja jossa on edes kohtalainen joukkoliikenne. Espoo taas on halunnut amerikkalaista autokaupunkia henkeen ja vereen, kuten tunnettua. Itse en pidä Espoota ja Vantaata kaupunkeina, vaan Helsingin isoina lähiöinä jotka tarvitsevat Helsinkiä ja joita Helsinki tarvitsee.Mieleeni tulee taannoinen HKL-YTV kiista, jossa YTV halusi välttämättä poistaa mahdollisuuden käyttää kaupungin sisäisen lipun lisäksi lisälippua ja säästyä seutulipun ostolta. HKL oli eri mieltä. Tämä on johtanut siihen, että jos on sisäinen lippu, joutuu ostamaan seutulipun kokonaan, jotta pääsee rajan yli.

On aivan tarpeetonta yrittää kehittää jotain rotuoppia "muut" ja "me" tähän tilanteeseen, mikäli kaupungit yhdistettäisiin, ei energiaa tarvitsisi käyttää toisiaan vastaan kilpailemiseen (vrt. SOK-kiista), vaan muita kaupunkiseutuja vastaan kilpailemiseen. Samoin käytännössä jo yhden ison kaupungin muodostama pk-seutu voisi paremmin kehittyä kokonaisuutena eikä riitojen repimänä alueena. En koe tätä asiaa minkäänlaisena heimosotana, vaan käytännöllisyysasiana, miksi pitää yllä rajoja, jotka vaikeuttavat jokapäiväistä kanssakäymistä ja huonontavat alueen kilpailumahdollisuuksia. 

Anteron vertailu "muista" ja "meistä" on samanlaista kuin jos ajateltaisiin, että ei Saksoja saa yhdistää, itäsaksalaiset kommunistit pääsevät määräämään länteen ja Itä-Saksa saa länsimaista kapitalistista hapatusta.

Oli miten oli, oma veikkaukseni on, että vielä tällä hallituskaudella tämäkin asia saa aluehallinnon uudistamisen yhteydessä ratkaisunsa.

----------


## Antero Alku

> Anteron vertailu "muista" ja "meistä" on samanlaista kuin jos ajateltaisiin, että ei Saksoja saa yhdistää, itäsaksalaiset kommunistit pääsevät määräämään länteen ja Itä-Saksa saa länsimaista kapitalistista hapatusta.


Minähän kerroin vaan kuulemastani käsityksestä siitä, että HKL:ää ja YTV:tä EI SAA YHDISTÄÄ. Mutta kaupungit pitää yhdistää, jolloin tietenkin myös HKL:n ja YTV:n toiminnat yhdistyvät. Tässä minusta logiikka ontuu ja pahasti.

Jos taas kaiken seudullisen yhteistoiminnan kehittäminen pannaan jäihin siksi, että väitetään kaupunkien yhdistämisen ratkaisevan kaiken, kaikki kehittäminen pysähtyy. Ja voittajat ovat taatusti muualla kuin Helsingissä.

Minun mielestäni yhdistämisestä innostuneet vallanhimoiset helsinkiläiset ovat kovin lyhytnäköisiä. Kun Helsinki Vuosaaren alueliitokseen saakka kasvoi syömällä naapureidensa alueita, tilanne oli aivan toinen kuin nyt. Ympärillä oli todellisia maalaiskuntia, joiden Helsinkiä vasten olevat kaupungistuvat reunat liitettiin "kaupunkiin". Nyt metsälähiökaupunki ei pääty Espoon ja Vantaan rajoihin, vaan tämä urban sprawl jatkuu pitkälle edelleen liikenneyhteyksiä myötäillen.

YTV-kaupunki siirtää "ongelmien rajan" vain etäämmälle kuin nyt, mutta ei se mitään ratkaise. Tulos voi olla täysin päinvastainen. Entistä Helsinkiä isompi YTV-kaupunki on vielä vaikeampi neuvottelukumppani ympäröiville pikkukunnille. Ja YTV-kaupungin sisällä hallinto etääntyy entisestään kaupunkilaisista ja paikallistason asiat jäävät entistä enemmän hunningolle.

Hallinnollisesti syntyy myös melkoinen epäsuhta, kun yksi kaupunki on neljännes Suomen väkiluvusta. Mutta sen pitäisi toimia samoin säännöin kuin muutaman tuhannen asukkaan kunnat. Missään Suomessa ei olisi väkiluvultaan edes lähelle samantyyppistä seutua, saati yhtä kuntaa. Eli edes mittavin kuntaliitoksin ei epäsuhtaa ratkaistaisi.

Antero

----------


## -Epex82-

Ei onnu. Helsinki+Espoo+Vantaa+Kauniainen = Helsinki, jossa liikenteestä vastaa HKL. YTV yhdistettäisiin HKL:n organisaatioon.

Helsinki ei ole pistänyt mitään jäihin, vaan erityisesti Espoo. Kuka vastusti aikoinaan seutulippua ja jätehuoltoa. Yhteistyö Espoon kanssa on ollut kivinen tie.

Minua ei kiinnosta millainen kumppani Helsinki on, vaan se, menestyykö Helsinki vai ei. Hallinnollisesti kaupunki voi toimia kuten ennenkin, valitsemalla valtuusto. Luonnollisesti asukasvaikuttamisen mahdollisuuksia voidaan lisätä, mutta ei koko sitä estä, vaan asenteet.

----------


## Antero Alku

> Helsinki+Espoo+Vantaa+Kauniainen = Helsinki, jossa liikenteestä vastaa HKL. YTV yhdistettäisiin HKL:n organisaatioon.


Mitenkäs se poikkeaa siitä, että HKL yhdistetään YTV:n organisaatioon? Nimikö sen asian ratkaisee?




> Helsinki ei ole pistänyt mitään jäihin, vaan erityisesti Espoo.


Voihan sen näinkin sanoa. Tietenkin on Espoon tai Vantaan vika, kun Helsinki ilmoittaa jotain ja ettei se tule sitten joustamaan siitä mitään. Espoo ja Vantaa estävät yhteistyön, kun ne eivät sopeudu Helsingin sanelupolitiikkaan.




> Minua ei kiinnosta millainen kumppani Helsinki on, vaan se, menestyykö Helsinki vai ei.


Minua taas kiinnostaa se, että kokonaisuus toimii, ja että Helsinki tulee toimeen sen kokonaisuuden osana. Helsinkihän on täysin riippuvainen muusta Suomesta, joten on sen oma etu tulla toisten kanssa toimeen. Minnekähän Helsinki perustaisi oman kaatopaikkansa, esimerkiksi?

Antero

----------


## -Epex82-

Kaikki ovat riippuvaisia kaikesta. Erikoista, että autokaupunkia vastustava poliitikko kehuu Espoota.

Ei tämä ole nimikysymys, uuden organisaation nimi voi olla vaikka Spede.
Tärkeintä, että on yksi organisaatio, joka suunnittelee ja tuottaa liikenteen, vrt HKL. Haluaisin pitää HKL:n perinnesyistä, se on vanha helsinkiläinen instituutio, joka on palvellut meitä kauan. 

Ja vika on todella Espoon, jos se vastustaa seutulippua tai yhteistä jätehuoltoa. Mutta sovitaan niin, että Espoo on pk-seudun mallioppilas yhteistyössä ja sille pitää myöntää autonomia kuten Ahvenanmaalle.

Helsinki on alueen keskuskaupunki, ei Espoo tai Vantaa. Helsinki tunnetaan maailmalla, ei Espoota tai Vantaata. Espoo ja Vantaa tarvitsevat Helsinkiä ja toistepäin. Luonnollinen kehitys on yhdistää kaupungit.

----------


## Antero Alku

> Kaikki ovat riippuvaisia kaikesta. Erikoista, että autokaupunkia vastustava poliitikko kehuu Espoota.


 :Laughing:  




> Ja vika on todella Espoon, jos se vastustaa seutulippua tai yhteistä jätehuoltoa.


Tietääkseni Espoo ei vastusta seutulippua, vaan on siihen osallisena. Espoon kaupungin alueella on myös seudun yhteinen kaatopaikka, jonne Helsinkiläistenkin jäätteet roudataan. En muista, että Helsinki olisi vaatinut kaatopaikkaa omille mailleen, ja tuskin se olisi ollut sellaisesta ehdotuksesta sen innostuneempi kuin aikanaan Espookaan.




> Helsinki on alueen keskuskaupunki, ei Espoo tai Vantaa. Helsinki tunnetaan maailmalla, ei Espoota tai Vantaata. Espoo ja Vantaa tarvitsevat Helsinkiä ja toistepäin. Luonnollinen kehitys on yhdistää kaupungit.


Kerroit asuneesi Pariisissa. Missä niistä? Entä mikähän on Lontoo tai Los Angeles? Eipä näissäkään hallintorakenne ole esteenä yhteiselle joukkoliikenteelle. Kuten ei monilla Saksankaan alueilla. No, nehän ovat varmaan tässäkin ne kuuluisat Suomen erityisolosuhteet.

Antero

----------


## -Epex82-

Antero: "Kerroit asuneesi Pariisissa. Missä niistä?" 

Vastaus: USA:ssa on kait joku Paris-niminen paikka ja on Romekin , mutta nyt kyllä tarkotitin Ranskan pääkaupunkia ja sen sisäkehätien rajaamaa kahdenkymmenen kaupunginosan aluetta. Ei kaupunginraja ole este liikenteelle, olet oikeassa. Ei St.Cloudilla tai Versaillesilla ole omaa liikennelaitosta, vaan toiminnasta vastaa RATP, eli paikallinen HKL. Versailles ei tappele joka asiassa Pariisia vastaan, vaan on osa seutua ja osallistuu seudun rakentamiseen, kuten muutkin ympäröivät alueet. Sama voitaisiin toteuttaa Helsingissä, HKL voisi hoitaa lähiöliikenteen, eli Espoon ja Vantaan.
Kyse onkin nurkkakuntaisesta kunnallispolitiikasta ja siitä, että valtio ei puutu Vantaan ja Espoon sooloiluun ja jarruttamiseen, HKL olisi paras toimija ottamaan vastuun liikenteestä, aivan kuten mainitsemissasi isoissa paikoissa. On ymmärrettävää, että Helsinki ei luovu infrastaan ilmaiseksi.

Espoo vastusti aiemmin (1980-luku) yhteistä jätehuoltoa ja seutulippua ja uskon, että mikäli olisi linja-autoporukasta ja sen lobbareista kiinni, meillä olisi erilaisia yksityisiä liikennöitsijöitä ja kaikilla eri hinnat ja isoja maalaislinja-autoja keskusta täynnä. Ratikat olisi lopetettu ja junat museoitu.

Niin, kaatopaikka on hyvä keppihevonen tässä. Ehkäpä sitten pitää lähteä siitä, että jokainen hoitaa omat jätteensä ja Espoosta tarvitaan viisumi hHelsinkiin ja toistepäin. Totesin jo, että seutu on kasvanut yhteen ja kaltaisesi poliitikot yrittävät omien tarkoitusperiensä takia lietsoa tilannetta, jossa pk-seudun kuntien yhteistyö olisi mahdollisimman huono ja aikaa kuluisi riitelyyn ja väittelyyn.

Piti lisätä, että Pariisissa on STIF-niminen organisaatio, joka hiukan muistuttaa YTV:tä.
Pariisin liikennelaitoksen hankkeet ulottuvat kuitenkin kauaksi kaupungin virallisten rajojen ulkopuolelle, esimerkkinä vaikkapa T1 ja T2 tai vaikkapa metrolinjat 8 ja 13. Linjaa 13 pidennetään tällä hetkellä vielä etäämmälle.

http://www.stif-idf.fr/

----------


## Antero Alku

> Antero: "Kerroit asuneesi Pariisissa. Missä niistä?"


Itsehän selitit, miten Espoo ja Vantaa tunnetaan maailmalla nimellä Helsinki. Siksi utelin, missä kunnassa asuit, kun sanoit asuneesi "Pariisissa", jolla ulkomaalainen ymmärtää koko seudun - kuten täällä itse todistit.




> Versailles ei tappele joka asiassa Pariisia vastaan, vaan on osa seutua ja osallistuu seudun rakentamiseen, kuten muutkin ympäröivät alueet.


Juuri tätä toivon Helsingiltäkin. Eli ettei se tappele kaikkia vastaan. Esimerkiksi siten, että Helsinki uhkaa Espoota pakkoliitoksella, jos Espoo ei suostu rakentamaan alueelleen metroa siten kuin Helsinki haluaa.

Ja tästä sinun Epex on turha vaatia todisteita. Niitä ei ole, mikä ei kuitenkaan todista sitä, etteikö tällaista olisi esitetty. Vai luuletko, että Helsinki pitäisi tällaisista puheista pöytäkirjaa ja arkistoisi sellaisen.




> Kyse onkin nurkkakuntaisesta kunnallispolitiikasta ja siitä, että valtio ei puutu Vantaan ja Espoon sooloiluun ja jarruttamiseen...


Nurkkakuntaisuus on siis sallittua Helsingille, mutta Espoo ja Vantaa eivät saa pitää kiinni omista eduistaan? Minusta kaikilla on oikeus omien etujensa puolustamiseen. Ja kun ne edut ovat arvokysmyksiä, ei ole olemassa mitään absoluuttista totuutta tai oikeutta, jota valtionkaan pitäisi asettua tuomarina puolustamaan.




> On ymmärrettävää, että Helsinki ei luovu infrastaan ilmaiseksi.


Kuka on vaatinut Helsinkiä luopumaan omasta infrastaan? Eihän Helsinki ole luovuttanut maitaan ja katujaan Espoon tai Vantaan hallintaan ja määräysvaltaan, vaikka sieltä YTV:n tilaamaa bussiliikennettä Helsinkiin tuleekin. Miksi sen tarvitsisi luovuttaa rakentamaansa raitiotie- ja metrorataakaan?




> Totesin jo, että seutu on kasvanut yhteen ja kaltaisesi poliitikot yrittävät omien tarkoitusperiensä takia lietsoa tilannetta, jossa pk-seudun kuntien yhteistyö olisi mahdollisimman huono ja aikaa kuluisi riitelyyn ja väittelyyn.


No joo, minähän se täällä heilutan sapelia naapurikuntien johtajille ja uhkaan heitä ties millä. Sen sijaan kaupunkien yhdistäminen niiden tahdon vastaisesti on sopuisaa yhteistyötä.  :Laughing:  Tässä kohdassa suosittelen perehtymistä Suomen kuntalainsäädäntöön ja siihen, mitä siellä sanotaan kuntien yhdistämisestä sekä kuntein oikeuksista.

Antero

----------


## -Epex82-

Espoota onkin kiittäminen seudullisen liikenteen kehittämisestä erityisesti raitiotien ja metron suuntaan. On hyvä, että he ovat pyrkineet kaupunkirakenteeseen, joka ei suosi yksityisautoilua ja että kaupungilla on vahva urbaani identiteetti.
Helsinki on säännönmukaisesti korostanut seudullisuutta ja pyrkinyt kaikin tavoin kehittämään kuntien välistä yhteistyötä, jarrumiehet ovat löytyneet Espoosta. Luonnollisesti he saavat sympatiasi, kun vastustavat metroa, koska sinäkin omilla perusteillasi vastustat metroa. Kuntia on yhdistelty Suomessa aika paljon, joskus jopa tahdon vastaisesti, en pidä suurena ongelmana, jos Espoo-niminen, kaupunkina itseään kutsuva haja-asutusalue lopetetaan ja liitetään osaksi Helsinkiä. Näin julkisella liikenteellä lienee kehittymismahdollisuuksiakin vielä. Aivan lapsellista puhua jostakin espoolaisten eduista tai vantaalaisten eduista, puhuisin mieluimmin pääkaupunkiseutulaisten eduista. Heidän etunsa mukaista on toimiva joukkoliikenne ja turhien hallinnollisten rajojen poisto.

----------


## teme

> Minähän kerroin vaan kuulemastani käsityksestä siitä, että HKL:ää ja YTV:tä EI SAA YHDISTÄÄ. Mutta kaupungit pitää yhdistää, jolloin tietenkin myös HKL:n ja YTV:n toiminnat yhdistyvät. Tässä minusta logiikka ontuu ja pahasti.


Ensinnäkin kaupungin asioista päättää suoraan valitut edustajat, YTV taas on tällainen pseudodemokraattinen yhdistys. Kun kolmosen ratikalla halutaan yöliikenne, niin lobataan kaupunginvaltuutettuja, jotka sitten tekevät asiasta aloitteen joka johtaa yöliikenteen aloittamiseen. Miten tämä toimii jos YTV hoitaa kolmosen liikennöintiä?

Toiseksi, tässä olisi piikki auki kaikenlaiselle kotiinpäinvetämiselle ja lehmänkaupoille.

----------


## Kani

> Vantaa ja Espoo ovat Helsinkiin kiinnikasvaneita lähiöitä, joita ei voi kutsua kaupungeiksi kuin nimellisesti. Kummasskaan ei ole toimivaa joukkoliikennettä missään muodossa kuin hyvin harvassa paikassa, joten esimerkkiä Espoo ja Vantaa eivät ainakaan voi näyttää.


Asenteelliselta rääkymiseltäsi et ilmeisesti tiedä, että helsinkiläiset käyttävät joukkoliikennettä vain suunnilleen saman verran kuin naapurikaupunkien asukkaat, 0,8 matkaa vuorokaudessa (Vantaa 0,76, Espoo 0,75). Paasaamisestasi päätellen et myöskään tiedä, että Helsingin joukkoliikenteen matkustajamäärä on laskenut jo useita vuosia peräkkäin noin pari prosenttia vuodessa.

Näitä taustoja vasten ei ole mitään edellytyksiä asettaa Helsinkiä jotenkin ylempiarvoiseen asemaan päätettäessä seudun joukkoliikenteen kuvioista.

Kun historiantietämyksesi näyttää myöskin olevan puutteellista, todettakoon, että mainitsemasi Helsingin seutu ei ole syntynyt ympäristökuntien kasvaessa kasvaneet Helsinkiin kiinni, vaan seutu on kasvanut jo 1100-luvulla asutetun, Vantaalla sijaitsevan Helsingin pitäjän kirkonkylän ympärille.

----------


## petteri

> Asenteelliselta rääkymiseltäsi et ilmeisesti tiedä, että helsinkiläiset käyttävät joukkoliikennettä vain suunnilleen saman verran kuin naapurikaupunkien asukkaat, 0,8 matkaa vuorokaudessa (Vantaa 0,76, Espoo 0,75).



Oikeat joukkoliikenteen matkaluvut(2000) ovat Helsinki, kantakaupunki 1,16, Helsinki esikaupungit 1,07, Espoo 0,75, Vantaa 0,80. (Lähde: liikkuminen pääkaupunkiseudulla 2005 YTV julkaisu)




> Kun historiantietämyksesi näyttää myöskin olevan puutteellista, todettakoon, että mainitsemasi Helsingin seutu ei ole syntynyt ympäristökuntien kasvaessa kasvaneet Helsinkiin kiinni, vaan seutu on kasvanut jo 1100-luvulla asutetun, Vantaalla sijaitsevan Helsingin pitäjän kirkonkylän ympärille.



(Off-Topic) Helsinki on perustettu Kustaa Vaasan käskystä Vantaanjoen suulle vuonna 1550. Mutta varsinaisesti Helsinki on kasvanut Suomenlinnan linnoituksen läheisyyteen Vironniemelle, jonne kaupungin keskusta siirrettiin vuonna 1640.

----------


## Antero Alku

> Oikeat joukkoliikenteen matkaluvut(2000) ovat Helsinki, kantakaupunki 1,16, Helsinki esikaupungit 1,07, Espoo 0,75, Vantaa 0,80. (Lähde: liikkuminen pääkaupunkiseudulla 2005 YTV julkaisu)


Nämä luvut ovat nousuja, eivät matkoja.

Matkan ja nousun ero on olennainen. Matka on se, jota voi verrata autolla tehtävään matkaan, nousuja ei. Esim. Aurinkolahden asukkaalla on vaihtoehtona tehdä yksi työmatka joko yhdellä nousulla henkilöautoon tai kahdella joukkoliikennenousulla, yksi bussiin ja toinen metroon. Molemissa tapauksissa hän tekee yhden matkan. Ja Kani kirjoitti matkoista, ei nousuista.

Espoolainen ei käytä joukkoliikennettä vähemmän kuin aurinkolahtelainen, kun espoolainen nousee kerran bussiin ja kävelee Kampista töihinsä. Kun aurinkolahtelainen nousee ensin bussiin ja sitten metroon ja kävelee Kampista töihinsä, hän on käyttänyt joukkoliikennettä yhtä paljon kuin espoolainen työkaverinsa.

Mainitsemasi julkaisu ja monet muutkin tilastot antavat lukuja nousuille, koska niitä on helpompi tilastoida kuin matkoja. Toivon, että nyt kun YTV on tekemässä liikennetutkimusta, se selvittää myös matkat, ei vain nousuja. Sillä minun tiedossani olevat matkamäärät ovat 1990-luvulta, enkä ole saanut useista kyselyistäni huolimatta tuoreempaa tietoa siitä, mikä osa eri liikennevälineiden nousuista on vaihtonousuja eli matkan osia.

Enkä malta olla huomauttamassa tässä yhteydessä, että nousujen ja matkojen käsitteiden tarkoituksellisella sekoittamisella joukkoliikenteestä vastuulliset voivat kirkastaa otsaansa kaupunkilaisten ja luottamusmiesten silmissä. Kun joukkoliikennettä järjestetään liityntäliikenteeksi, tilastoidut nousumäärät kasvavat, vaikka tosiasiassa joukkoliikenteen käyttö laskee.

Liityntään pakotetuista matkoista puolet voi kadota, silti tilaston mukaan nousuina laskettu "matkamäärä" pysyy ennallaan. Tai kääntäen: heikentämällä joukkoliikenteen palvelutasoa liitynnällä tai linjojen katkaisemisella (esim. heiluri kahdeksi keskustaan päättyväksi linjaksi) on helpoo kaunistella tilastoja ja kehua valheellisesti, että joukkoliikenteen käyttö on lisääntynyt.

Samasta syystä raitio- ja metrojärjestelmissä on rakenteellinen ero, joka sopivalla tavalla tilastoituna näyttää siltä, kuin metroilla olisi aina enemmän matkustajia. Sellaisessa metroverkossa, jossa linjat eivät missään haaraudu eli yhdellä radalla kulkee kaikkialla vain yksi linja, saman matkamäärän suorite edellyttää enemmän nousuja kuin raitioverkossa, jossa linjat haarautuvat. Metroverkon matkustajatilastoista olisikin tiedettävä, onko laskettu järjestelmään sisään menneet ja vaihdot tapahtuvat ilman tarvetta "leimata" lippua vai leimataanko lippu aina laiturille mentäessä eli myös vaihdettaessa.




> (Off-Topic) Helsinki on perustettu Kustaa Vaasan käskystä Vantaanjoen suulle vuonna 1550. Mutta varsinaisesti Helsinki on kasvanut Suomenlinnan linnoituksen läheisyyteen Vironniemelle, jonne kaupungin keskusta siirrettiin vuonna 1640.


Näin on hallinnollisen Helsinki-nimisen yksikön kanssa. Kani kirjoitti asutuksesta.

Antero

----------


## petteri

> sa.
> Näin on hallinnollisen Helsinki-nimisen yksikön kanssa. Kani kirjoitti asutuksesta.


(Off-topic)

Keskisellä uudellamaalla oli käsittääkseni ennen 1550-lukua lähinnä kylä- ja haja-asutusta. Helsingin pitäjän kirkonkylässä oli ehkä pari sataa asukasta 1400-1500-luvuilla(paremmin tietävä korjatkoon). Suomessa oli 1500-luvulla noin 300000 asukasta, olisikohan noista keskisellä uudellamaalla ollut ehkä 10000-20000?(paremmin tietävä korjatkoon)

On aika kaukaa haettu, että Helsingin asutus olisi muka syntynyt Helsingin pitäjän ympärille, jonne on Vantaanjoen suultakin on liki penikulma matkaa, saati sitten Vironniemeltä. 1500-luvun liikenneoloissa 10 kilometriä vastasi nykyliikenteellä 100 kilometriä.

Toki usein kun 1500-luvulla perustettiin kaupunki sinne myös houkuteltiin asukkaita, "muutat tai itket ja muutat" periaatteella.

----------


## Compact

> Enkä malta olla huomauttamassa tässä yhteydessä, että nousujen ja matkojen käsitteiden tarkoituksellisella sekoittamisella joukkoliikenteestä vastuulliset voivat kirkastaa otsaansa kaupunkilaisten ja luottamusmiesten silmissä. Kun joukkoliikennettä järjestetään liityntäliikenteeksi, tilastoidut nousumäärät kasvavat, vaikka tosiasiassa joukkoliikenteen käyttö laskee.


Hiljattain matkustaessani aamuruuhkassa K-junalla kohti Helsinkiä, junassa tehtiin samanaikaisesti RVi:n matkalippujen tarkastus ja YTV:n lippulajitutkimus. Matkustajilta kysyttiin kotikunta, lähtö- ja määräpaikka. Lipputyyppi myös kirjattiin ylös. Määräpaikka oli lähes kaikilla Helsingin rautatieasema, mitään lopullista joukkoliikennematkan päätekohtaa eli mahdollisia vaihtoja ei tilastoitu. Ehkä se riittää YTV:lle, kun tiedetään matkustajan kulkevan Rekolan asemalta Helsingin asemalle...

----------


## Vesa Nurminen

> On aika kaukaa haettu, että Helsingin asutus olisi muka syntynyt Helsingin pitäjän ympärille, jonne on Vantaanjoen suultakin on liki penikulma matkaa, saati sitten Vironniemeltä.



Kyllä se niin on, että Gustav Vasan perustaessa Helsinkiä Helsinge-nimisen joen suulle, oli Vantaa jo 200-vuotias. Nykyisen Helsingin alue kuului tuolloin Vantaaseen. Vantaan lisäksi myös Espoossa on ollut pysyvää asutusta jo ainakin 1100-luvulta. Nykyisen Helsingin alueella ensimmäisiä pysyviä asutuksia on ollut mm. Vartiokylän Linnavuori 1200-1300-luvulta. Ja tämä aluehan oli siis Vantaata vuoteen 1946.

Eli nykyinen Vantaa on entinen Helsingin pitäjä, entinen Helsinki (Helsinge), ja tämä Helsinki-nimi on mainittu ensimmäistä kertaa vasta vuonna 1428.

Historia osoittaa Helsingin olevan muutama sata vuotta nuorempi kuin naapurikunnat. Tästä hyvänä merkkinä on naapurikuntien keskiaikaiset kirkot. Helsingin vanhin tunnettu kirkko on ollut melko pieni ja mahdollisesti vain väliaikaiseksi tarkoitettu rakennus. Rakennusaikaa en nyt muista. Kirkon rauniot löytyy sieltä Vantaanjoen, mihin Gustav Vasa Helsingin halusi perustaa vuonna 1550.

----------


## R.Silfverberg

> Historia osoittaa Helsingin olevan muutama sata vuotta nuorempi kuin naapurikunnat. Tästä hyvänä merkkinä on naapurikuntien keskiaikaiset kirkot. Helsingin vanhin tunnettu kirkko on ollut melko pieni ja mahdollisesti vain väliaikaiseksi tarkoitettu rakennus. Rakennusaikaa en nyt muista. Kirkon rauniot löytyy sieltä Vantaanjoen, mihin Gustav Vasa Helsingin halusi perustaa vuonna 1550.


Sillä että Helsingin kaupunki on perustettu myöhemmin kuin Helsingin ja Espoon pitäjät, ei pitäisi olla merkitystä miten joukkoliikenne järjestetään. Fakta on kuitenkin se, että Suomen pää- ja suurin kaupunki on Helsinki, ja Espoo ja Vantaa ovat sen esikaupunkeja. 

t. Rainer

----------


## petteri

> Historia osoittaa Helsingin olevan muutama sata vuotta nuorempi kuin naapurikunnat. Tästä hyvänä merkkinä on naapurikuntien keskiaikaiset kirkot. Helsingin vanhin tunnettu kirkko on ollut melko pieni ja mahdollisesti vain väliaikaiseksi tarkoitettu rakennus. Rakennusaikaa en nyt muista. Kirkon rauniot löytyy sieltä Vantaanjoen, mihin Gustav Vasa Helsingin halusi perustaa vuonna 1550.



1400-1500 luvulla kirkkoja rakennettiin kyllä pitkin Uuttamaata, käytännössä kirkko rakennettiin aina muutaman  penikulman välein, Uudeltamaalta ovat esimerkkeinä Espoon, Helsingin pitäjän, Sipoon, Porvoon, Pernajan ja Pyhtään keskiaikaiset kivikirkot.

Kirkon rakentaminen ei sinänsä osoittanut, että kirkon ympäristö olisi ollut mitenkään merkittävä alue, yleensä ne rakennettiin maaseudulla pitäjän keskelle tai hyvien liikenneyhteyksien päähän. Toki kirkkojen rakentaminen oli osa Ruotsin valtapolitiikkaa siinä missä kaupunkienkin perustaminen. 

Varsinaisia asutuskeskittymiä kirkkojen ympärille ei usein muodostunut, vaan asutus oli hyvin pitkälti luonteeltaan kylä- ja haja-asutusta siinä missä aikaisemminkin. Kaupunkien perustaminen muodosti hiukan merkittävämpiä asutuskeskittymiä.

Ja tässä viestissähän ei ollut kyse pitäjän hallinnollisesta iästä, vaan väitteestä, että nykyinen Helsingin kaupungin asutus olisi muka kasvanut Helsingin pitäjän kirkonkylän _ympärille_.

----------


## R.Silfverberg

> Hiljattain matkustaessani aamuruuhkassa K-junalla kohti Helsinkiä, junassa tehtiin samanaikaisesti RVi:n matkalippujen tarkastus ja YTV:n lippulajitutkimus. Matkustajilta kysyttiin kotikunta, lähtö- ja määräpaikka. Lipputyyppi myös kirjattiin ylös. Määräpaikka oli lähes kaikilla Helsingin rautatieasema, mitään lopullista joukkoliikennematkan päätekohtaa eli mahdollisia vaihtoja ei tilastoitu. Ehkä se riittää YTV:lle, kun tiedetään matkustajan kulkevan Rekolan asemalta Helsingin asemalle...


Tuon olen minäkin pannut merkille. Mutta olen päässyt seuraamaan myös matkustaja-galluppeja länsiväyläbusseissa, ja siinäkin panin merkille että lähes jokainen ilmoitti määränpäänsä Helsingin linja-autoaseman. 

Voisiko selittyä sillä että keskustan rautatie- ja bussiasema ovat sellaisia "sumppuja" joista ei heti lähdetä minnekään eteenpäin, ja että matkustajakyselyjä ei viitsitä tehdä pahimpana työmatkaruuhkana? 

t. Rainer

----------


## Antero Alku

> Voisiko selittyä sillä että keskustan rautatie- ja bussiasema ovat sellaisia "sumppuja" joista ei heti lähdetä minnekään eteenpäin, ja että matkustajakyselyjä ei viitsitä tehdä pahimpana työmatkaruuhkana?


Lippulajitutkimus on eri asia kuin liikennetutkimus. Jälkimmäisessä pitää olla selvillä suunnilleen osoitteet, jotta tutkimuksesta on oikeasti jotain hyötyä.

Kyseleminen ruuhkassa on hankalaa. Kyselyjä tehdäänkin siksi siten, että on joukko "päiväkirjan pitäjiä", jotka siis kirjaavat matkansa rauhassa, töissä tai kotona.

Antero

----------


## -Epex82-

Kun tällä palstalla on niin kovasti korostettu tätä tieteellisyyttä, asiaperusteita ja jopa filosofiaakin, niin kysynkin nyt Kanilta, että missä ovat hänen asiaperusteensa, kun hän puhuu "asenteellisestä rääkymisestä".  Mitä historiaan tulee, niin tietosi ei ollut minulle uutta. Se ei kuitenkaan muuta sitä tosiseikkaa, että Helsinki on tämän alueen keskuskaupunki, siinä missä Turku Varsinais-Suomessa tai Oulu Pohjois-Pohjanmaalla. En myöskään tiedä, pitäisikö tähänastisen perusteella asettaa autokaupunki Espoo jonkinlaiseksi esimerkiksi. Oli miten oli, on mielestäni loogisinta ulkomaisten mallien mukaan (RATP tai Münchenin Verkehrsverbund). Münchenin malli olisi helpoin, ylikunnallinen Verbund koordinoisi toimintaa, mutta infra ja kalusto jäisivät Helsingin omistukseen. Tosiasiassa ehdotettu YTV-malli ei toimisi kuten Münchnissä, vaan Helsingin olisi luovuttava omasta infrastaan ja YTV vuokraisi sitä kuntien omistamalta infrayhtiöltä, Espoo ja Vantaa eivät omista mitään. On aivan itsestään selvää, että Helsinki ei voi suostua malliin A, koska on infran suuromistaja. Malli B, jota Espoo ja Vantaa eivät hyväksyneet pitää infran tiukasti emoyhtiön omistuksessa ja yhtenä kokonaisuutena, poliittisessa ohjauksessa ilman että on riskiä, että Vantaa tai Espoo lähtisivät myymään yhtiötä jonnekin Apu-Papuaan. Outoa on kuitenkin, ettei Münchenin malli kelpaa. Malli B olisikin kaikista paras koko seudulle ja vähentäisi Espoon ja Vantaan mahdollisuuksia käydä poliittista peliä asialla kun infran käyttö ja omistus olisivat samassa firmassa. Toisaalta Vantaalta nyt voi odottaa mitä vaan, kaupunkihan on jopa myynyt mainostilaa omissa katukilvissään...

P.S Eihän teidän tiedemiesten tarvitse tällaisille maan matosille kuin minä hikeentyä, argumentoikaa niillä teidän asiaperusteillanne.

----------


## Kani

> autokaupunki Espoo


Edellä on kerrottu sinulle numeroina, miten vähän joukkoliikenteen käyttö todellisuudessa Helsingin ja Espoon/Vantaan välillä eroaa. Tieto ei näytä menneen perille.

Entisenä espoolaisena tiedän, että edustamasi asenne on yksi merkittävä syy, jonka takia Espoossa on vaikea kuvitella yhteistyön edistymistä Helsingin kanssa. Kun tullaan valmiiksi takki auki mellastamaan, että te olette autokaupunki ja ilmoitetaan, että teistä pitää tulla sitä ja tätä ollaksenne kunnollisia (mm. metrokaupunki), ei todelliselle yhteistyölle ole paljon edellytyksiä.

Mitä tulee otsikon aiheeseen, kun olen taannoin ammatiksenikin asioinut HKL:n ja YTV:n virastojen kanssa, ei ole epäselvää, kumpaa pidän nykyaikaisempana ja tehokkaampana organisaationa ja jo nimestään lähtien kyvykkäämpänä näkemään pääkaupunkiseudun oikeasti yhtenäisenä alueena, vailla rasitteita liian pitkistä perinteistä. Se, että tämä toimiva organisaatio pitäisi kaltaistenne "te olette autokaupunki" -paasaajien toimesta kyselemättä tuhota ja uhrata, on ymmärrettävästi mahdotonta sietää Espoossa ja Vantaalla. 

Näistä virastoista kumpaakaan ei pitäisi sulattaa toiseen, vaan perustaa kokonaan uusi joukkoliikennekeskus, jonne palkattaisiin molemmista parhaat kyvyt ja järjestettäisiin yli jääville tyylikäs tapa keksiä muuta tekemistä.

----------


## -Epex82-

Joukkoliikenteellä tehdään Espoossa 20-25% työmatkoista, Helsingissä paljon enemmän. Ei tässä mistään asenteista ole kysymys, vaan joidenkin espoolaisten virkamiesten ym halusta pitää kiinni teennäisistä kuntarajoista, jotta oma palli säilyy. Jos "takki auki mellastamista" on raideliikenteen tarjoaminen Espoolle, niin se kertoo jo aika paljon. Mielenkiintoista, että Espoo ei itse kasvuhistoriansa aikana ole ollut halukas perustamaan minkäänlaista raideliikennettä sisälleen, mistä lie johtunee. Vielä 1980-luvulla Espoossa vastustettiin seutulippua ja yhteistä jätehuoltoa, sitä ei oikein kannattaisi kiistää. Kun katsoo Helsingin, Espoon ja Vantaan sisäistä liikennettä,  havaitsee aika helposti sen, missä on oikeasti edes yritetty satsata joukkoliikenteeseen ja missä taas joukkoliikenne on statistin roolissa.
Minä en HKL:n pitkää perinnettä pidä rasitteena, ennen kuin toisin todistetaan.Naiveinta on olla myöntämättä, että Espoota ei ole joukkoliikenne kiinnostanut tippaakaan ja valittaa autokaupunki-nimitystä. Autohan on se liikeneväline, joka Espoossa rules.

Joukkoliikenneselvityksessä http://www.hel2.fi/ajankohtaista/PKS...hma_310807.pdf kävi selkeästi ilmi mikä on HKL:n liikenteen osuus ja nousujen määrä.  Sivut 7-8 ovat paljastavaa materiaalia. Selvityksestä käy myös hyvin ilmi, että malli B on ehdottomasti kannatettavin, koska se siinä sekä infra että liikenteen hoito pidetään turvallisesti yhteiskunnan hoteissa, eikä ole mahdollista, että Espoo vaikka myisi jotakin Apu-Papuaan vaikkapa oman Amerikasta matkitun tehokkuusideologiansa vuoksi.

Tämä ongelma olisi (kuten jo edellä esitin) vaivattominta ratkaista yhdistämällä kaupungit yhdeksi Helsingiksi, siinä kaikki osapuolet voittaisivat ja saisivat jotain, mitä itsellään ei ole. Yhteistyötä ollaan (onneksi) valtion taholta ajamassa ja nurkkakuntaisuus joutuu pakostakin väistymään, kun seutu ihan luonnollisista syistä kasvaa yhteen entistä voimakkaammin. Vaikka kuntarajoja ei poistettaisi, ihmisten asuminen, liikkuminen ja seudun kehittäminen tulevat poistamaan rajat ihan itsestäänkin.

----------


## Kani

> Joukkoliikenteellä tehdään Espoossa 20-25% työmatkoista, Helsingissä paljon enemmän.


Uutta prosenttitietoa tuo "paljon enemmän". Voitko ilmoittaa eksaktin luvun, myös Espoon osalta, ja tietolähteen.

Muilta osin en jaksa enää jankata asenteellisten mielipiteittesi kanssa. Johan tuossa lopuksi paljastatkin, mikä on asenteesi yhteistyöhön: kaikesta, mikä ei ole kuin Helsinki, on tehtävä kuin Helsinki.

Kuulemiin.

----------


## -Epex82-

"Seudun talouksista 59 prosentilla oli ainakin yksi henkilöauto. Talouksista 11 prosentilla oli
vähintään kaksi autoa, ja 41 prosenttia talouksista oli autottomia. Helsingin kantakaupungissa
autottomia talouksia oli enemmistö (59 %) kun Espoossa ja Kauniaisissa autottomia oli
vain neljännes ja Vantaalla 30 % (kuva 4). Autolliset kotitaloudet olivat keskimääräistä suurempia,
ja väestöstä 72 % asui taloudessa, jolla oli auto"

"Joukkoliikenteen osuus oli lähes kaksi kolmannesta Helsingin kantakaupungin sisäisillä matkoilla
ja vähintään puolet kantakaupungin ja seudun muiden osien välisillä moottoriajoneuvoliikenteen
matkoilla. Poikittaissuuntaisilla matkoilla ja seudun reunaosissa joukkoliikenteen
osuus oli yleensä vain hieman yli 20 %."

http://www.ytv.fi/NR/rdonlyres/BDBF2...ta_B2006_4.pdf

En löytänyt valitettavasti mistään prosenttilukua Espoon joukkoliikenteestä, vaikka olen sen jostain lukenut, mutta jos 75% Espoolaisista omistaa auton, ei ole varmaan vaikea arvata loppua. Hesari joskus siteerasi tutkimusta espoolaisten kulkumuodoista työmatkaliikenteessä, mutta en löytänyt sitä.

----------


## Antero Alku

> Münchenin malli olisi helpoin, ylikunnallinen Verbund koordinoisi toimintaa, mutta infra ja kalusto jäisivät Helsingin omistukseen.


Aivan. Mutta tämä ei kelpaa Helsingille. Helsinki haluaa, että kaikki pannaan luottamuselinten ulottumattomiin osakeyhtiöön, jossa Helsingillä on yksinkertainen äänivalta. Käytännössä Helsinki vaatii, että sen on päästävä määräämään asiat myös naapurikuntiensa alueella. Miksi Espoon ja Vantaan pitäisi suostua sellaiseen? Vainko sen takia, että Helsinki isomman oikeudella tekee mitä haluaa?

Helsinki perustelee valtaansa omalla omaisuudellaan. Helsingillä on oikeus rakentaa rajojensa sisään mitä itse haluaa ja kykenee rahoittamaan, mutta ei sillä voi ostaa oikeutta valtaan omien rajojen ulkopuolella. Ajatus on yhtä absurdi kuin selittää, että koska Helsingissä on enemmän asukkaita kuin Espoossa tai Vantaalla, Helsingin valtuustolla täytyy olla oikeus päättää Espoon ja Vantaan valtuustoille kuuluvista asioista.

Vaihdetaan sanoja, ja katsotaan, miltä näyttää:

Koska Helsingissä on enemmän ratoja (asukkaita) kuin Espoossa tai Vantaalla, Helsingin liikennelaitoksella (valtuustolla) täytyy olla oikeus päättää Espoon ja Vantaan liikennelaitoksille/joukkoliikenneviranomaisille (valtuustoille) kuuluvista asioista.

Ja kun Espoo ja Vantaa panevat hanttiin, niin ne vastustavat seudun yhteistyötä. :Smile:  

Antero

----------


## Antero Alku

> En löytänyt valitettavasti mistään prosenttilukua Espoon joukkoliikenteestä, vaikka olen sen jostain lukenut, mutta jos 75% Espoolaisista omistaa auton, ei ole varmaan vaikea arvata loppua. Hesari joskus siteerasi tutkimusta espoolaisten kulkumuodoista työmatkaliikenteessä, mutta en löytänyt sitä.


Täällä siteerattiin jo aiemmin Liikenne Helsingissä -tilastoteosta (ISSN 1455-7231). Sieltä löytyy joukkoliikenteen NOUSUmääriä (jotka ovat eri asia kuin matkat, joista Kani kirjoitti).

Prosenttimäärät eivät ole oikea tapa verrata sitä, miten paljon joukkoliikennettä käytetään. Espoo eroaa Helsingistä ja Vantaasta siten, että Espoossa tehdään ajoneuvomatkoja henkeä kohden enemmän kuin H:kissä ja Vantaalla. Ja ero on pääasiassa siinä, että espoolaiset autoilevat vapaa-ajan matkoja naapureitaan enemmän.

Helsingissä on seudun ainoa "oikea kaupunkikeskusta", kuten olet itsekin sanonut. Se merkitsee sitä, että Helsingissä tehdään ja voi tehdä naapureita enemmän kävely- ja pyöräilymatkoja. Nämä ovat vaihtoehto sekä autoilulle että joukkoliikenteelle. Lisäksi tiivis kaupunkirakenne on vaihtoehto liikenteelle ylipäätään. Jos esimerkiksi elintarvikkeet voi ostaa kävellessään pysäkiltä kotiin, ei tarvita erillistä ostosmatkaa, kuten lähiöissä asuva tarvitsee.

Olet itse vakuuttanut myös sitä, että Espoo ja Vantaa ovat Helsingin lähiöitä. Kummankaan kaupungin lähiöt eivät pääasiassa poikkeakaan siitä, mitä Helsinki on rakentanut omalle alueelleen yhtä etäälle Helsingin niemestä. Mutta koska 1900-luvun alussa rakennettu kävely- ja joukkoliikennekaupunki, joka on seudun keskus, on Helsingin alueella, Espoo ja Vantaa eivät voi saada tällaisen alueen vaikutusta omiin tilastoihinsa. Siten niillä kuuluisikin olla joukkoliikenteen näkökulmasta huonommat tilastot kuin Helsingillä, jos joukkoliikenne on samassa asemassa kuin Helsingissä. Mutta kun ei olekaan huonommat tilastot, vaan lähes samat.

En kirjoita tätä Helsingin moitteeksi, vaan oikaistakseni vääriä mielikuvia Espoosta ja Vantaasta. Se, mitä ne ovat tehneet YTV:n kanssa ei ole yhtään sen huonompaa kuin mitä Helsinki on tehnyt HKL:n kanssa.

Antero

----------


## -Epex82-

-Enpä usko, että monessa selvityksessäkin esille tullut Espoon autoarmada on vain vapaa-ajanharrasteita varten.
-En löytänyt joukkoliikenneselvityksestä vaihtoehtoa, joka olisi Münchenin kaltainen. München omistaa itse infransa ja siitä eivät muut päätä.MVV on seudullinentariffiliitto (ehkä huono suomennos), joka tilaa liikenteen.
Helpointa olisikin, että HKL jäisi olemaan, sillä voisi olla oma suunnitteluosasto ja YTV, jossa Helsinki olisi mukana vaikuttamassa tilaisi liikenteen. Suomalaisessa YTV-mallissa on vain se ongelma, että Helsingin pitäisi luopua vastikkeetta infrastaan. Miksei München ole luopunut infrastaan? (eikä luovukaan, koska saksalaiset eivät ole tyhmiä.)

Helsingin esityksessä olisi yksi yhtiö, jota tottakai kaupunginvaltuustot kontrolloisivat. Ei nk B-malli vie yhtiötä mihinkään "ulottumattomiin".

Mitä tulee joukkoliikenteen kehittämiseen, niin Espoo ja Vantaa olisivat voineet (jos tahtoa olisi ollut) tehdä asian eteen jotain, mutta niin ei ole haluttu. Itsekin Hakunilassa lapsena asuneena sain maistaa vantaalaista joukkoliikennettä: bussi 30min välein ja matka-aika kohtuuton etäisyyteen nähden, Frankfurtissa moinen pätkä taittuu nopeasti tiheästi liikennöivällä u-bahnilla tai s-bahnilla.

----------


## late-

> Jos "takki auki mellastamista" on raideliikenteen tarjoaminen Espoolle, niin se kertoo jo aika paljon. Mielenkiintoista, että Espoo ei itse kasvuhistoriansa aikana ole ollut halukas perustamaan minkäänlaista raideliikennettä sisälleen, mistä lie johtunee.


Täsmennetään: Helsingin johdolla suunnitellun ja tasan Helsingin määräämällä tavalla toteutetun raideliikenteen tyrkyttämistä. Tarjoaminen ei sisältäisi esimerkiksi uhkailua kuntaliitoksilla. TKK:n kirjastosta löytyy Espoon omia selvityksiä juna- ja pikaraitiotieratkaisuista 80-luvun loppupuolelta alkaen. Helsinki ei kieltämättä ole koskaan pitänyt näitä minään. Vain metro kelpaa.

----------


## kuukanko

> TKK:n kirjastosta löytyy Espoon omia selvityksiä juna- ja pikaraitiotieratkaisuista 80-luvun loppupuolelta alkaen. Helsinki ei kieltämättä ole koskaan pitänyt näitä minään.


Täytyy kyllä sanoa, että monien Espoon suunnitelmien osalta en ihmettele Helsingin suhtautumista ollenkaan. Esim. Kivenlahteen suunniteltiin rantaradan haaraa Kauklahdesta. Matka-aika Kivenlahdesta Helsinkiin olisi ollut n. 40 minuuttia.

----------


## Kani

> Täytyy kyllä sanoa, että monien Espoon suunnitelmien osalta en ihmettele Helsingin suhtautumista ollenkaan. Esim. Kivenlahteen suunniteltiin rantaradan haaraa Kauklahdesta. Matka-aika Kivenlahdesta Helsinkiin olisi ollut n. 40 minuuttia.


Voi helposti arvata, mikä tässä on Helsinkiä keljuttanut. Kulkusuuntahan olisi kääntynyt Kivenlahdesta Espoon keskukseen ja Leppävaaraan, mikä olisi luonnollisesti kasvattanut ko. alueiden vetovoimaa ja vähentänyt sekä työ- että ostosmatkalaisten tarvetta mennä Helsingin keskustaan asti.

Nyt Helsinki voi sitten mm. Penttilän suulla arvostella, kuinka Espoon radanvarsi on tehottomasti rakennettu (HS äskettäin) sekä illistellä Ruoholahden ruuhkia ja ihmetellä, miksi Kivenlahden ja Leppävaaran välillä on niin paljon autoilua.

----------


## R.Silfverberg

> Voi helposti arvata, mikä tässä on Helsinkiä keljuttanut. Kulkusuuntahan olisi kääntynyt Kivenlahdesta Espoon keskukseen ja Leppävaaraan, mikä olisi luonnollisesti kasvattanut ko. alueiden vetovoimaa ja vähentänyt sekä työ- että ostosmatkalaisten tarvetta mennä Helsingin keskustaan asti.


Jos et sattunut tietämään, niin kerronpa että Leppävaran asemanseutu oli  tyhjä läiskä Espoon kartalla aina 1990-luvulle asti, koska Espoo vetkutteli alueen kaavoittamisen aloittamisella. Syy: Leppävaaran maat omisti Helsingin kaupunki. Helsinki ja Espoo kävivät toisian vastaan jatkuvaa kaavoitus- /liikennesotaa koko ajan siitä lähtien kun Espoosta tuli kauppala v 1963 aina näihin päiviin asti, ja Espoolla riitti mattoja vedettäväksi Helsingin alta.

t. Rainer

----------


## Kani

> Jos et sattunut tietämään


Kyllä, ja pakko on sielläkin ollut yhteistyösuhteiden työkaluna. Varmasti molemmissa osapuolissa on ollut syytä.

----------


## teme

> Voi helposti arvata, mikä tässä on Helsinkiä keljuttanut. Kulkusuuntahan olisi kääntynyt Kivenlahdesta Espoon keskukseen ja Leppävaaraan, mikä olisi luonnollisesti kasvattanut ko. alueiden vetovoimaa ja vähentänyt sekä työ- että ostosmatkalaisten tarvetta mennä Helsingin keskustaan asti.


OT, mutta pakko puhua hieman kaupunkirakenteesta vastatakseen.

Yritykset, kauppa, palvelut, jne. sijoittautuu Helsinkiin sen takia että tämä on maan isoin työssäkäynti- ja asiointialue. On massaa mistä rekrytoida ja mille myydä. Jos yritys haluaa sijoittautua pienemmälle alueelle jossa on halvemmat kiinteistökustannukset ja sujuva paikallisliikenne, se sijoittuu esim. Jyväskylään.

Tuollaisessa kaupunkirakenteen pilkkomisessa paikalliskeskuksiin, siis käytännössä Jyväskylän kokoiseksi erilliskaupungeiksi, jonkun ihmeen tasapuolisuuden nimissä ei ole mitään järkeä. Liikennehankkeita jotka tähän pyrkivät tuleekin vastustaa.

----------


## teme

> Münchenin malli olisi helpoin, ylikunnallinen Verbund koordinoisi toimintaa, mutta infra ja kalusto jäisivät Helsingin omistukseen.


Miten tuossa ylikunnallisessa Verbundissa on jaettu kustannukset? Kysyn siksi, että minusta perusongelma liittyy joukkoliikenteen rahoitusrakenteen eroihin. Helsingissä on metro, junat ja ratikat. Näidän operoiminen on verrattain halpaa, mutta niihin on sidottu isoja pääomia. Espoossa taas joukkoliikenne perustuu pitkälti busseihin, joidenka operoiminen on kallista, mutta pääomakulut ovat pienet. Vantaa on jotain siitä väliltä.

Yksi ääripää olisi, että kaupungit yksinkertaisesti tasaavat tariffituet suhteessa matkustajamääriin. Tämä malli sorsisi selkeästi Helsinkiä, koska se antaisi tavallaan ilmaiseksi tekemänsä raideinvestointien hyödyt muille kaupungeille.

Pääomakulut voidaan toki muutta juokseviksi kuluiksi, radoista, junista, tms. peritään vuokraa. Mutta tämä taas saattaisi sorsia Espoota ja Vantaata, jos Helsinki perii ylisuuria vuokria. Ongelma on siinä, että sen määrittämiseen mikä on 25 vuotta sitten rakennetun metroverkon arvo ei ole mitään yksinkertaista objektiivista mittaria.

Tämän tyyppiset potentiaaliset riidan lähteet pitäisi kitkeä alkuunsa,

----------


## -Epex82-

En itsekään ole aivan tarkasti selvillä Münchenin mallista, mutta tässä tietoa ulkomaan kielillä:

http://www.mvv-muenchen.de/de/index.html

http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/M%C3%BC...d_Tarifverbund

Paremmalta tämä silti näyttää kun Helsingissä:
http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Bild:Ve...nchen_2007.png

----------


## petteri

Muenchenin seudulla on noin 2,3 M asukasta  ja Helsingin seudulla noin 1,25M. Toisaalta Helsingin seutu on kyllä maantieteellisesti hirvittävän paljon vaikeampi kaupunkialue kuin Muenchen.

----------


## -Epex82-

Petteri on oikeassa. Meillä voisi olla samanlainen verkko asukaslukuun suhteutettuna silti.

----------


## Antero Alku

> -Enpä usko, että monessa selvityksessäkin esille tullut Espoon autoarmada on vain vapaa-ajanharrasteita varten.


Sinähän varmaan tiedätkin asiat paremmin kuin liikennetutkimusten tulokset...




> Suomalaisessa YTV-mallissa on vain se ongelma, että Helsingin pitäisi luopua vastikkeetta infrastaan.


Ei ole. YTV-mallissa YTV suunnittelee ja tilaa liikenteen. Infran omistaa se kunta jonka alueella infra on paitsi RHK:n ratojen tapauksessa valtio. YTV maksaa jo nyt sekä metron että raitioteiden ratojen käytöstä korvatessaan osuutensa HKL:lle.




> Miksei München ole luopunut infrastaan? (eikä luovukaan, koska saksalaiset eivät ole tyhmiä.)


Tarkoitatko, että Helsinki on tyhmä, kun se on ehdottanut omistamansa raideliikenteen siirtämistä pois yksin kaupungin hallinnasta?




> Itsekin Hakunilassa lapsena asuneena sain maistaa vantaalaista joukkoliikennettä: bussi 30min välein ja matka-aika kohtuuton etäisyyteen nähden


Minäkin olen asunut Hakunilassa ja käynyt sieltä töissä bussilla. Vuoroväli ruuhka-aikaan oli minun muistikuvani mukaan 10 min. ja nimenomaan Helsingin keskustaan pääsi todella nopeasti. Hakunilan jälkeen oli ensimmäinen pysäkki Koskelassa ja bussi ajoi koko matkan niin kovaa kuin sai. Kummempia viiveitä ei ollut siitä eteenpäinkään, kiitos bussikaistojen. Parempi ja nopeampi palvelu kuin monesta paikasta Helsingin alueella, metroliityntä mukaan lukien.

Muistanko oikein, että vanhoja aikatauluja joku joskus linkkasikin tänne foorumille. En vain löytänyt.

Antero

----------


## -Epex82-

En väittänyt tietäväni, käytin sanaa "uskon". Mikä lie harrastus on aamuisin 7-8 aikaan, kun kaikki ajavat sinne yhtä aikaa. Mikäköhän seura sellaisen harrastuksen järjestää. Innokkaitakin ovat nuo harrastajat, kun 75% talouksista Espoossa omistaa väh 1 auton, niin on harrastus rakas. Ja pirteitäkin ovat, kun aina aamulla menevät sinne arkisin, mutteivat viikonloppuisin. onkohan se joku shakkikerho?

----------


## Antero Alku

> En väittänyt tietäväni, käytin sanaa "uskon". Mikä lie harrastus on aamuisin 7-8 aikaan, kun kaikki ajavat sinne yhtä aikaa. Mikäköhän seura sellaisen harrastuksen järjestää. Innokkaitakin ovat nuo harrastajat, kun 75% talouksista Espoossa omistaa väh 1 auton, niin on harrastus rakas. Ja pirteitäkin ovat, kun aina aamulla menevät sinne arkisin, mutteivat viikonloppuisin. onkohan se joku shakkikerho?


Mistä keksit kellonajan?

Kehoitan jälleen perehtymään asioihin ennen kuin esität niitä. Ja muun turhan hölötyksen voi jättää kirjoittamatta, jos haluaa, että viestit myös luetaan.

Antero

----------


## -Epex82-

Bussi Hakunilasta 10min välein? Taitaa muisti pätkiä tai puhumme eri paikasta.
ainakin 1980-luvulla tilanne oli toinen. Kaiken lisäksi metro olisi Hakunilalle paljon parempi, matka-aika ei olisi lähes 40min. 

Tottakai Helsinki on tyhmä. Moinen infra pitää pitää tiukasti omissa käsissä, tuskinpa Pariisissa tai Münchenissä lähtevät kaupittelemaan omia vaunujaan, on periaatteellinen kysymys pitää yhteiskunta kiinni niissä.

Ja tottakai bussi on nopeampi kuin metro, kyllähän se olisikin hyvä, kun koko Rautatientori olisi täynnä busseja. Minäkin uskon, että Vantaan liikenneyhteydet ovat loistavat ja varmaan eri maiden liikennelaitokset ja kaupunkisuunnittelijat hakevat mallia Hakunilasta jonkinlaisena toteutuneena Eldoradona. Mikseiköhän Münchenissä ole valtavaa aluetta keskustasta raivattu maantieässille diesel-laaksolle?
On tosiaan Jumalan onni, että metro tuli, maantieässät pörisevät keskustassa vähemmän ja Linja-autoliiton pojat itkevät äitiä. Odotan innolla jo länsimetroa ja Kampin tyhjenemistä, jotta Elielinaukion liikenne voidaan siirtää Kamppiin ja Töölönlahden alue ei ole maantieässien dieselinkäryinen parkkipaikka.

----------


## -Epex82-

Niinpä niin Antero, hölötystähän eriävät mielipiteet ovat. Sinua taitaa vaan harmittaa, kun joku tulee tänne hiukan kyseenalaistamaan sinun yhden miehen sotasi motiiveja. Taidat itse hölöttää, kun yrität ilmeisesti sanoa, että kun 75% espoolaisista omistaa auton ja että tällä ei ole mitään tekemistä ruuhkien kanssa.

Ai niin se kellonaika? No aamuruuhkaa ajattelin, korjaan kerhotoimintaan siirtymistä. Mutta ilmeisesti todellinen aamuruuhka on klo 10-11 ja se aamuinen ei ole kuin siirtymistä shakkikerhoon ja joogaklubiin.

----------


## Miska

> Bussi Hakunilasta 10min välein? Taitaa muisti pätkiä tai puhumme eri paikasta.
> ainakin 1980-luvulla tilanne oli toinen. Kaiken lisäksi metro olisi Hakunilalle paljon parempi, matka-aika ei olisi lähes 40min


Niin tosiaan, 80-luvulla Hakunilasta taisi päästä stadiin ruuhka-aikoina 5 minuutin välein. Ruuhka-ajan ulkopuolella vuoroväli oli 20 minuuttia myös sunnuntaisin, mitä nyt aamuvarhaisella ja yömyöhällä taisi olla hieman harvempi vuoroväli. Osa lähdöistä toki ajettiin vanhaa tietä linjana 743, mutta suurin osa motaria linjana 740. 

Sen verran olen Hakunilan busseilla elämäni aikana matkustanut, että kehtaan kyllä väittää puolen tunnin matka-ajan ylittyvän Helsingin keskustan ja Hakunilan välisillä matkoilla aniharvoin. Normaali ajoaika lienee noin 25 minuuttia ja vaihteluväli 20 - 30 minuuttia. Poikkeustapaukset (esim. onnettomuuksien aiheuttamat ruuhkat) ovat sitten asia erikseen.

Nykyisen metron jatke Mellunmäestä Hakunilaan tarjoaisi noin 30 min matka-ajan, mutta merkittävällä osalla hakunilalaisista kävelymatka asemalle olisi sen verran pitkä, että matka ovelta ovelle kasvaisi päiväliikenteessä 5 - 10 min nykyiseen bussivaihtoehtoon verrattuna, hiljaisina aikoina vieläkin enemmän.

----------


## SD202

> Bussi Hakunilasta 10min välein? Taitaa muisti pätkiä tai puhumme eri paikasta. ainakin 1980-luvulla tilanne oli toinen.


Varsin usealla Vantaan suunnan seutulinjalla on ollut vielä 1990 -luvulla ollut ruuhka-aikana tuo 10 min vuoroväli, monella linjalla jopa tiheämpikin. M -junien vuorovälin tihentämisen ja Tikkurila-Kerava -kaupunkiradan rakentamisen myötä monelta bussilinjalta on vähennetty vuoroja ruuhka-aikana. Koivukylän-Havukosken alueelle liikennöivät linjat 623 ja 732 ovat ainakin kokeneet vuorojen katoamista ruuhka-aikoina.

----------


## -Epex82-

Haltia totesi kokouskuulumisissaan, että kaupunginjohtajat ovat päässeet joukkoliikenteestä yhteisymmärrykseen ja asia esiteltäisiin 18.1. Onko tästä lisätietoa?

----------


## Rattivaunu

Lisätietoa mm. täällä.

----------


## Jouni Seilonen

Tänään OULUssa ilmestyvä sanomalehti Kaleva  kertoo nettisivullaan, että Pääkaupunkiseudun joukkoliikennettä alkaa hoitaa uusi organisaatio arviolta 2010.  Uutinen on STT:n, joten samaa kerrotaan varmaan muuallakin.

----------


## ratikkakuski

Sama uutinen löytyy myös Helsingin sanomien verkkoliitteestä;

http://www.hs.fi/kaupunki/artikkeli/.../1135233382032

Kaupunginjohtajat ovat siis päätyneet YTV:n ja HKL:n tilaajatoimintojen yhdistämiseen. Mitä vaikutuksia tällä on muuhun toimintaan, liikenteen tuottajapuolelle ym. jää nähtäväksi.

----------


## Antero Alku

Rattivaunun linkkaama uutisteksti vaikuttaa lupaavalta aikaisemman ja lainsäädännön vastaisen osakeyhtiösuunnitelman jälkeen.

Tänään päivällä uutisoitiin myös, että kj. Pajunen oli sillä kannalla, että VR Oy:n lähijunaliikenne ja HKL:n metro pitäisi yhdistää, koska ovat melkein samat asiat. Tällaisista ajatuksista taitavat monet foorumilaisetkin olla mielissään.

Antero

----------


## Mikko Laaksonen

> Tänään päivällä uutisoitiin myös, että kj. Pajunen oli sillä kannalla, että VR Oy:n lähijunaliikenne ja HKL:n metro pitäisi yhdistää, koska ovat melkein samat asiat.


Kertoisitko lähteen, mieluiten linkillä. Yle uutisissa, HS:ssä ja Ylenaikaisessa ei ollut.

----------


## Antero Alku

> Kertoisitko lähteen, mieluiten linkillä. Yle uutisissa, HS:ssä ja Ylenaikaisessa ei ollut.


Kuulin sen radiosta YLEn aikaisen kanavalla noin klo 12:30. Muuta en osaa sanoa.

Antero

----------


## Miska

> Kuulin sen radiosta YLEn aikaisen kanavalla noin klo 12:30. Muuta en osaa sanoa.


Jep, noin tosiaan kerrottiin klo 12:30 radion Uudenmaan uutisissa.

----------


## vristo

> Tänään päivällä uutisoitiin myös, että kj. Pajunen oli sillä kannalla, että VR Oy:n lähijunaliikenne ja HKL:n metro pitäisi yhdistää, koska ovat melkein samat asiat. Tällaisista ajatuksista taitavat monet foorumilaisetkin olla mielissään.


 Mutta tuohan kuullostaa tosiaankin äärimmäisen hyvältä, jos kaupunginjohdossakin aletaan pohtia tätä asiaa viimeinkin vakavasti.

----------


## Jussi

> Mutta tuohan kuullostaa tosiaankin äärimmäisen hyvältä, jos kaupunginjohdossakin aletaan pohtia tätä asiaa viimeinkin vakavasti.


Jep, hyvältä kuulostaa. Pajunenhan on aikaisemmin profiloitunut lähinnä henkilöautojen puolestapuhujana, mutta näköjään järkevät ajatukset joukkoliikenteestäkin kelpaavat.

----------


## -Epex82-

Pajunen ei käsittääkseni sanonut mitään tällaista. Toimittaja kyseli, että voisiko VR hoitaa metroa, jos se kilpailutetaan. On naurettava ajatus luopua perinteisestä HKL:stä, uusliberalistit varmaan haluaisivat myydä senkin pois.
Antero puhui "lainvastaisuudesta". Ei mikään ole ollut lainvastaista, vaan vaatinut lainmuutosta. Usein putkahtaa esiin asioita työryhmissä yms, jotka vaativat lainmuutosta. Olennaisinta minulle stadilaisena on, että autokaupungit Vantaa ja Espoo eivät pääse koskemaan stadin infraan ja tekemään sille samaa, mitä omille busseilleen ja myymään niitä monikansallisille roistofirmoille. HKL jää Helsingille ja HelB. Tämä uusi "konttori" voi sitten tilata ratikka- ja metroliikenteen stadilaisilta, perinteisiltä organisaatioilta. Uudistus kuulostaa järkevältä, toivottavasti YTV:n kaunaiset parrat eivät pääse liian dominanteiksi uudessa organisaatiossa ja vähentämään stadilaisten liikennettä.
Askel oikeaan suuntaan, joka tavallaan yhdistää kaupunkeja, mutta luo vähemmän painetta niiden yhdistämiselle. Eli hyvät vaikutukset.

----------


## vristo

> ...ja myymään niitä monikansallisille roistofirmoille. HKL jää Helsingille ja HelB.


Helb on vain yksi bussilikenteen tuottaja muiden joukossa ja on aivan mahdollista, että se jossain vaiheessa voisi kadota kartaltakin. Kuten mikä tahansa muukuin bussifirma täällä. HKL:sta tulee raideliikenteen tuottaja jatkossa, mutta aivan hyvin niin ratikkaradalla tai tunneleissa voisi jatkossa ajaa vaikkapa Veolia Transport tai hongkongilainen MTR vuokrattuine kalustoineen. 
Minulle on aivan sama kuka sitä liikennettä hoitaa, kunhan joukkoliikenteen suunnittelu- ja tilaajaorganisaatiossa on riittävän asiantuntevaa porukkaa laatimaan tällä liikenteelle puitteet ja valvomaan se toteutumista juuri niin. 

Tänään ei ole niin, vaan bussiyhtiötkin ajavat, millä huvittaa ja miten huvittaa, kun ei ketään tunnu kiinnostavan. Esimerkiksi täysin matalalattiabusseilla tarjottua liikennettä ajetaan suunnitellusti korkealattiaisilla bussiella, joka päivä. Samaten tehdään ajosarjat ja autokierrot niin tiukiksi, ettei pysytä aikataulussa. Mutta sehän on säästöä tilaajalle jokatapauksessa kuitenkin, koska nämä tiukat autokierrot suunnitellut yhtiö on kuitenkin se firma, joka on sen edullisimmat tarjouksen antanut yhtiö ja siten myös voittanut ko. liikenteen. Ajetaan sen vain ajaa myöhässä jatkuvasti, kyllä ne matkustajat siihen tottuvat. Ja kun ko. myöhässä oleva vuoro vain ajetaan ennen linjan seuraavaa lähtö, on se vain myöhässä eikä tule merkityksi esim. ajamattomaksi. 

Eli tarkkutta hommaan, hyvä uusi joukkoliikenneorganisaatio!

----------


## -Epex82-

Näin voi tietysti käydä, olisi kovin sääli jos uusliberalistit pääsevät tähänkin kiinni. Kyllä kokoomuksesta varmaan löytyy sellaisiakin, jotka haluavat Veolian kuskin punaisessa likaisessa villapaidassa ajamaan täysteipattua ratiovaunua ja varmaan tälläkin foorumilla on sellaisia ihmisiä.
Minulle ei ole sama miltä väline näyttää ja kuka sen omistaa.

http://www.mvg-mobil.de/images/downl...s_Ausstieg.jpg

Onneksi Münchenin kaupungin itsetunto kestää bussien pitämisen moderneina, yksivärisinä, siisteinä ja tiukasti MVG.n omistuksessa. On upea nähdä tuo Münchenin munkkivaakuna keulassa. Suomi-junttiahan tällaiset asiat eivät kiinnosta, jos Vantaan Liikenne Oy:n lunasturomu pörrää oranssina vaikkapa Helsingissä sisäisellä linjalla, niin mitäs väliä sillä on. Münchenissä, Tukholmassa ja Pariisissa on. Jopa Tampereella on, jossa Veolian on pakko ottaa TKL:n väritys.

----------


## trumanb

> Onneksi Münchenin kaupungin itsetunto kestää bussien pitämisen moderneina, yksivärisinä, siisteinä ja tiukasti MVG.n omistuksessa. On upea nähdä tuo Münchenin munkkivaakuna keulassa. Suomi-junttiahan tällaiset asiat eivät kiinnosta, jos Vantaan Liikenne Oy:n lunasturomu pörrää oranssina vaikkapa Helsingissä sisäisellä linjalla, niin mitäs väliä sillä on. Münchenissä, Tukholmassa ja Pariisissa on. Jopa Tampereella on, jossa Veolian on pakko ottaa TKL:n väritys.


Miksi et muuta sinne paljon rakastamaan Müncheniisi? Jos Veolian oranssit bussit olisivat lunastusromuja, eivät ne linjoilla ajelisi. Onneksi pääkaupunkiseudun itsetunto kestää eriväriset ja erimalliset bussit. On upea nähdä erivärisiä busseja joka puolella. München-junttiahan tällaiset asiat eivät kiinnosta. Jos Münchenin vaakunan omaava lunastusromu pörrää vaikkapa jollain linjalla, niin mitäs väliä sillä on.

----------


## -Epex82-

Muutan heti kun mahdollista. On hyvä, että on paikkoja, joissa siisteydelle ja yleisilmeelle annetaan arvoa. En tarkoittanut Vantaata tai Espoota.

----------


## vristo

> Näin voi tietysti käydä, olisi kovin sääli jos uusliberalistit pääsevät tähänkin kiinni. Kyllä kokoomuksesta varmaan löytyy sellaisiakin, jotka haluavat Veolian kuskin punaisessa likaisessa villapaidassa ajamaan täysteipattua ratiovaunua ja varmaan tälläkin foorumilla on sellaisia ihmisiä.


Nyt tulee kyllä hieman paksua tekstiä: ensin CBF:n "myrkyn vihreitä" busseja ja sitten vielä Veolian kuskin punainen ja likainen villapaita..heh. Jokaisessa firmassa vahditaan kuljettajiensa siisteyttä töihin tultaessa ja ajoon lähtiessä. Esimerksi CBF:llä et lähde bussia ajamaan ilman kravaattia (talvisaikaan) ja sitä vahditaan hyvinkin tarkasti. 





> Onneksi Münchenin kaupungin itsetunto kestää bussien pitämisen moderneina, yksivärisinä, siisteinä ja tiukasti MVG.n omistuksessa. On upea nähdä tuo Münchenin munkkivaakuna keulassa. Suomi-junttiahan tällaiset asiat eivät kiinnosta, jos Vantaan Liikenne Oy:n lunasturomu pörrää oranssina vaikkapa Helsingissä sisäisellä linjalla, niin mitäs väliä sillä on. Münchenissä, Tukholmassa ja Pariisissa on. Jopa Tampereella on, jossa Veolian on pakko ottaa TKL:n väritys.


Tukholmassahan bussit ova aina punaisia ja varustettuja SL-logolla riippumatta siitä mikä firma liikennettä pyörittää. Niin myös tunnelbana, pendeltåg, tvärbana ja samaa brändiä, mutta niiden liikennettä pyörittää Veolia Transport. Helsingin alueella ratikat ja metron omistaisi edelleenkin HKL, mutta niiden liikennettä voisi pyörittää jokin muu ammatillinen joukkoliikenteen harjoittaja ja voisi olla tilaajan määrittelemää, että Helsingin ratikoiden pitää jatkossakin olla viher-keltaisia ja metrojen oransseja.
Se on mitä tilaajat haluavat ja mistä kaupungit ovat halukkaita maksamaan. Tästä asiastahan on aika-ajoin puhuttukin, mutta aina se on lopulta kilpistynyt mm. kustannuksiin.

----------


## Antero Alku

> Antero puhui "lainvastaisuudesta". Ei mikään ole ollut lainvastaista, vaan vaatinut lainmuutosta.


Oikeusvaltiossa lait on tarkoitettu noudatettaviksi. Myös silloin kun oma intressi ei toteudu.

Tarkoitin lainvastaisuudella sitä, että Helsinki vaati aikaisemmin viranomaistoimintojen hoitamista osakeyhtiössä. Se ei onnistu Suomen eikä EU:n lainsäädännön puitteissa. Eikä ole mitään syytä muuttaa lakia tältä osin. YTV vastusti Helsingin ajatusta, joten varmaan sitten se oli taas Espoon ja Vantaan toimintaa seudullista yhteistyötä vastaan.

Antero

----------


## kuukanko

> Eikä ole mitään syytä muuttaa lakia tältä osin.


Joka tapauksessa edessä on lakimuutos, jotta YTV:n joukkoliikennetehtävät voidaan siirtää perustettavaan uuteen organisaatioon. YTV-lakihan määrää nyt pääkaupunkiseudun seutuliikenteen järjestäjäksi YTV:n.

----------


## Elmo Allen

> Joka tapauksessa edessä on lakimuutos, jotta YTV:n joukkoliikennetehtävät voidaan siirtää perustettavaan uuteen organisaatioon. YTV-lakihan määrää nyt pääkaupunkiseudun seutuliikenteen järjestäjäksi YTV:n.


Toivoisin, että samalla YTV nimettäisiin uudelleen. Minusta kuulostaa tyhmältä, että Helsingin seudun liikenteen järjestää "yhteistyövaltuuskunta". "Helsingin seudun liikenne" tai peräti "Uudenmaan liikenne" olisivat loogisempia nimiä. Se olisi eräänlainen kädenojennus sille, että HKL:n brändi näkyisi tulevaisuudessa myös tilaajaorganisaatiossa, joka kuitenkin painattaa kaikki aikataulut ja tulee näkymään aktiivisesti kaikkialla. Mielestäni HKL:llä on enemmän brändiarvoa kuin YTV:llä.

Koko HKL-lyhenne säilyisi nimessä "Helsingin kaupunkiseudun liikenne", mutta sekaantuminen Helsingin kaupungin liikennelaitokseen täytyy estää. Toisaalta HKL-Raitioliikenne ja HKL-Metroliikenne eivät ole itsenäisiä brändejä, joten niistä voisi tehdä HelBin tapaan esim. Helsingin raitioliikennelaitos ja Helsingin metroliikennelaitos. Tai yhdistää Helsingin raideliikennelaitokseksi (HR tai HRL).

----------


## Teme444

> Kaikkien kaupunkien edustajat toimivat täysin oikein ajaessaan edustamansa kaupungin intressejä. Ja kun tässä tapauksessa intressejä ei voi yhteen sovittaa, niin tästä pääsee aidosti ulos vain muuttamalla intressejä. Eli joko (a) tehdään yhteisoperaattorista suoraan neljälle kaupunginhallinnolla vastuullinen niiden alueella (toivoton sotku), tai (b) otetaan asiat pois kaupunkien päätösvallasta ja valitaan YTV-valtuusto suorilla vaaleilla (työnjako-ongelmat esimerkiksi kaavoituksessa, rahoitus?), tai (c) laitetaan kolme kaupunkia yhteen (ei käy Espoolle).


Mulla on tuohon ratkaisu. Olen siitä joskus maininnutkin. Eli haetaan esimerkkiä Lontoosta tosin soveltaen. Se on lähellä tuota YTV-valtuustoa.

Lyhyesti kyse olisi Helsingin, Espoon, Kauniaisten, Vantaan, Nurmijärven, Tuusulan, Keravan, Järvenpään yhdistäminen (ja ehkä Sipoon). Tämän "suur-Helsinki" olisi oma kaupunki, joka vastaa Yleiskaavasta, liikenne- ja joukkoliikenneratkaisuista ja erikoissairaanhoidosta. Tämän alueen sisällä olisi sitten puoli-itsenäisiä kuntia, jotka vastaisivat paikallistasoin hallinnosta, kuten asemakaavasta, peruskoulutuksesta, terveydenhuollosta jne. Näitä puoli-itsenäisiä kuntia alueella olisi jotain 20 ja 40 kpl välillä.

Tällöin vasta kunnallisella päättäjällä alkaisi olemaan intressiä alkaa katsomaan erilaisia ratkaisuja kokonaisuuden kannalta ja jäisi nykyinen "kissan_hännän_veto" pois, ehkä.

----------


## antti

Onhan Münchenissäkin yksityisiä entreprenöörejä kaupunkibussiliikenteessä, esimerkkinä vaikkapa kaikkien rakastama Veolia:  http://www.griensteidl.de/tmpl/Exten...epslanguage=ML ja firma ajaa sielläpäin juniakin    http://www.connex-gruppe.de/tmpl/Ext...epslanguage=ML

----------


## -Epex82-

Näin Münchenin kaupunkiliikenteessä vain MVG:n upeita, uusia, vaakunalla varustettuja, teippaamattomia autoja. Upea, elegantti näky, vrt CBF tai Veolia.

----------


## walttu

> Mulla on tuohon ratkaisu. Olen siitä joskus maininnutkin. Eli haetaan esimerkkiä Lontoosta tosin soveltaen. Se on lähellä tuota YTV-valtuustoa.
> 
> Lyhyesti kyse olisi Helsingin, Espoon, Kauniaisten, Vantaan, Nurmijärven, Tuusulan, Keravan, Järvenpään yhdistäminen (ja ehkä Sipoon). Tämän "suur-Helsinki" olisi oma kaupunki, joka vastaa Yleiskaavasta, liikenne- ja joukkoliikenneratkaisuista ja erikoissairaanhoidosta. Tämän alueen sisällä olisi sitten puoli-itsenäisiä kuntia, jotka vastaisivat paikallistasoin hallinnosta, kuten asemakaavasta, peruskoulutuksesta, terveydenhuollosta jne. Näitä puoli-itsenäisiä kuntia alueella olisi jotain 20 ja 40 kpl välillä.


Kannatan myös ehdottomasti tämänkaltaisen ratkaisun harkintaa. Sipoon lisäisin edellä mainittuihin kaupunkeihin, sekä myöskin Kirkkonummen joka nykyiselläänkin on YTV:n kanssa yhteistyössä. Miksei Suur-Helsinki voisi käsittää jopa nykyisen Helsingin seutukunnan kokonaisuudessaan? Mielestäni nykyisiä kuntia(ja niiden identiteettiä) ei välttämättä kannattaisi alkaa jakamaan pienempiin osiin. Lontoossa on 32 kaupunkipiiriä 7,5 miljoonaa asukasta kohti, joten samaa määrä tuskin välttämättä tarvitaan Helsingin kohdalla. 

Yleisesti ottaen ajatuksen soveltamista(seutuhallinto) koko Suomessa voisi myös harkita. Näin säästyttäisiin hankalilta kuntaliitoksilta, ja ratkaisulla luotaisiin järjestelmä jossa seudullista päätöksentekoa vaativat asiat päätettäisiin yhdessä ja paikallistason asiat jokaisessa kunnassa erikseen.

----------


## ultrix

> Yleisesti ottaen ajatuksen soveltamista(seutuhallinto) koko Suomessa voisi myös harkita. Näin säästyttäisiin hankalilta kuntaliitoksilta, ja ratkaisulla luotaisiin järjestelmä jossa seudullista päätöksentekoa vaativat asiat päätettäisiin yhdessä ja paikallistason asiat jokaisessa kunnassa erikseen.


Itse asiassa - laki seutuyhteistyökokeilusta (560/2002) ja laki seutuvaltuustokokeilusta (62/2004) säätävät seutuhallinnosta tietyillä kokeiluseuduilla, tosin aivan liian rajatusti. Seutuhallinnon pitäisi olla sitovaa yhteistyötä ja seutukunnan vahva toimija. Vapaaehtoispohjalta ei voi odottaa kunnon tuloksia syntyväksi. Juuri joukkoliikenne ja (yleis)kaavoitus ovat niitä asioita, jotka ensisijaisesti tulisi seudullisella tasolla hoitaa. Laki antaa tähän jo nyt mahdollisuuden, mutta ei velvoita siihen, ei edes erityisesti kehoita.

----------


## Kolli

http://lotta.yle.fi/rsweb2.nsf/sivut...ent143516F8309

Ylen Aikainen 23.9.2008




> _Valtiolta "ei" YTV-kuntayhtymälle_ 
> 
> Valtio kieltäytyy osakkuudesta uudessa YTV-kuntayhtymässä.
> Liikenneministeriön perusteluiden mukaan valtio ei voi olla osallisena vain yhden alueen joukkoliikenneyhtymässä Suomessa. Ministeriön mukaan valtio tukee YTV:n laajentamista kymmeneen uuteen kuntaan, mutta ei halua muiden kaupunkiseutujen takia itse osakkaaksi kuntayhtymään. 
> 
> Suunnitelmien mukaan kuntayhtymään kuuluu nykyisten neljän kunnan lisäksi kymmenen uutta pääkaupunkiseudun kuntaa vuonna 2010. Kirkkonummi ja Kerava ovat jo omalla tavallaan mukana YTV-alueessa. 
> 
> YTV toivoo edelleen valtiolta tukea YTV-alueen laajentamiseen ja yhteisen matkakortin kehittämiseen. Liikennejohtaja Niilo Järviluoma vakuuttaa, että valtion poisjäänti yhtymästä ei estä seudullista joukkoliikenteen kehittämistä.


Kommentti: näin siis valtio taas tukee pk-seutua, ihmekös tuo sinänsä, kun kuitenkin liikumme sähköautolla puutarhakaupunkiin. Ja junarata tuo vaan roistoja (HS Nyt 19.9.2008 , Nurmijärven kunnanjohtajan lausunto) ja raiteet on pahasta, ihan pääministerikin sen on sanonut.

----------


## teme

> Kommentti: näin siis valtio taas tukee pk-seutua, ihmekös tuo sinänsä, kun kuitenkin liikumme sähköautolla puutarhakaupunkiin. Ja junarata tuo vaan roistoja (HS Nyt 19.9.2008 , Nurmijärven kunnanjohtajan lausunto) ja raiteet on pahasta, ihan pääministerikin sen on sanonut.


Eiköhän tähän rutinaan riitä yksi keskusteluketju.

----------


## Vesa Nurminen

> Eiköhän tähän rutinaan riitä yksi keskusteluketju.


Eihän näihin rutinoihin kohta riitä koko Joukkoliikennefoorumikaan.

----------


## Kolli

http://lotta.yle.fi/rsweb2.nsf/sivut...ent102301DE6F2





> *Kirkkonummi ja Kerava mukaan uuteen joukkoliikenneyhtymään*
> 
> Pääkaupunkiseudun tulevaa joukkoliikenneyhtiötä pohtinut työryhmä on päässyt sopuun kuntayhtymän perustamisesta.
> 
> Kiistaa on ollut mm. Helsingin muilta osapuolilta vaatimista korvauksista raideverkoston rakentamisesta.
> 
> Myös Kirkkonummi ja Kerava saavat uuden yhtymän hallitukseen paikat. Tähän asti kunnat ovat ostaneet YTV:n palveluita ulkopuolisina toimijoina.
> 
> Vuoden 2010 alussa perustettava pääkaupunkiseudun kuntien yhteinen liikelaitos korvaa YTV:n.
> ...


Tarkoittaako tämä nyt, että asia on pihvi ja kaikesta on päästy sopuun?
Tietääkö joku lisää?

----------


## Kolli

Näköjään en sitten osaa lainata, vaikka minkä yritän.

Juttelin tänään Jessica Karhun kanssa ja hän kertoi tuosta uudistuksesta.
Organisaatio olisi HSL ja HKL jäisi entiselleen ilman suunnittelua. Infra jäisi siis entiselleen ja ääniosuus olisi asukasmäärän mukainen ja pj stadista.

Hyvältä vaikuttaa!

EDIT: Haltia mainitsee asiasta myös blogissaan. (kokous 29.10)

----------


## Antero Alku

> Juttelin tänään Jessica Karhun kanssa ja hän kertoi tuosta uudistuksesta.
> Organisaatio olisi HSL ja HKL jäisi entiselleen ilman suunnittelua. Infra jäisi siis entiselleen ja ääniosuus olisi asukasmäärän mukainen ja pj stadista.


Jos asia on näin etenemässä, on saavutettu erittäin suuri siirtymä järjen suuntaan siitä, mitä eripuraisessa mietinnössä viime syksynä esitettiin vaatimuksiksi suuntaan ja toiseen.

Helsingillä on ollut toisaalta huoli ja toisaalta halu sitoa valta ja kaupungin alueella oleva ja omistama ratainfra tähän kuvioon. Nyt näyttää ymmärretyn, että kaupungin alueella olevat radat ja kadut ovat kaupungin omaisuutta, johon naapurikaupungit eivät puutu ja joiden määrällä ei toisaalta pääse sanelemaan toisen kaupungin asioita.

Organisaationhan on tarkoitus huolehtia samasta mistä YTV huolehtii nyt muualla kuin Helsingissä ja Helsingissäkin siltä osin, kun juna tai bussi ja tulevaisuudessa ratikka tai metro kulkevat Helsingin rajan yli. YTV:ssä se on tapahtunut asukasmäärän perusteella mutta niin, että kukaan eli käytännössä Helsinki ei voi saada yli 50 % osuutta, joka merkitsisi yksinvaltaa. Jos HSL:n puheenjohtaja on kuitenkin helsinkiläinen, Helsingin kanta voittaa silloin, kun se on yksin kaikkia muita vastaan.

HSL:n kanssa voi kuitenkin kohtalaisen nopeasti käydä niin, että Helsingin väkiluvulla ei saadakaan edes 50 %:n osuutta, joten silloin tämä erityistilanne poistuu ja siirrytään tavanomaiseen mies ja ääni -järjestelmään.

Antero

----------


## Kolli

Helsingin seudun liikennekuntayhtymän perustaminen pääkaupunkiseudun neuvottelukunnassa

----------


## Albert

Helsingin seudun liikenne -kuntayhtymän perussopimus: 
http://www.hel.fi/static/public/hela...russopimus.doc
Nimiä paperissa ei vielä ole.

----------


## Albert

Helsingin kaupunginhallituksen hyväksymä   HELSINGIN SEUDUN LIIKENNE -KUNTAYHTYMÄ:n  tarkistettu perussopimus:
http://www.hel.fi/static/public/hela...aukset_060.doc

----------

